# custom fiber glass dashes



## chevys4life

post pics of custom fiber glass dashes if you got em... thinking about redoing my dash in glass, need ideas...


----------



## toons




----------



## ABES1963

not finished yet needs to b painted


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Unfinished but looks good !!


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:55 PM~12226340
> *not finished yet needs to b painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u post some pics of the console, that looks bad ass


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Nov 30 2008, 08:52 PM~12298123
> *can u post some pics of the console, that looks bad ass
> *


dont have to many pic will take some soon  
















thanks


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 30 2008, 07:59 PM~12298214
> *dont have to many pic will take some soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> *



SUPER CLEAN


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 1 2008, 02:20 AM~12300095
> *SUPER CLEAN
> *


Thanks hommie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:59 PM~12298214
> *dont have to many pic will take some soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> *


NOT BEING AN ASS. HOW MANY SKULL FIBERGLASS INSTALLS ARE OUT THERE


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 1 2008, 08:08 PM~12306858
> *NOT BEING AN ASS.  HOW MANY SKULL FIBERGLASS INSTALLS ARE OUT THERE
> *


NONE LIKE MINE


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 1 2008, 08:08 PM~12306858
> *NOT BEING AN ASS.  HOW MANY SKULL FIBERGLASS INSTALLS ARE OUT THERE
> *


Unfortunatley I think you can say that about just about anything you can do to a car.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 3 2008, 03:33 PM~12324834
> *Unfortunatley I think you can say that about just about anything you can do to a car.
> *


YOU KNOW THAT IS TRUE!!! I HAVE BEEN REALLY THINKING OF ALOT OF DIFFERENT THINGS THAT I WANT TO DO WITH MY NEXT PROJECT


----------



## CROWNROYAL




----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Dec 10 2008, 03:21 AM~12387061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK DOGG


----------



## CROWNROYAL

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 10 2008, 05:51 AM~12387410
> *NICE WORK DOGG
> *


THANX'S


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

im tryin to remember my photobucket password...i do have alot of my dashes on myspace.com/liftedcreationz.... theres a link in my signiture. they are big wheel car dashes so they are covered with tvs but maybe youll get some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

some of my buddies work


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

ok that all i had in my photobucket , all those are from the shop i used to work at Audio Creationz in Ocala Fl. they are all big wheel cars so of coarse they have to be over done with tv sizes an speakers


----------



## ONESICKLS

I WANTED A FIBERGLASS DASH BUT NOTHING TOO MUCH AND NOT A STOCK DASH SO IM GOING TO PAINT THIS ONE AND LEAF IT AND MAYBE SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## ROBERTO G

all of the stuff Dog Leggin Lincoln posted is straight over kill :|


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12431144
> *all of the stuff Dog Leggin Lincoln posted is straight over kill :|
> *


 
  YEAH THATS WHY I SAID I JUST WANTED SOMETHING NOT TO OVER KILL BUT STILL HAVE THAT GBODY DASH LOOK..


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

its big wheel car stuff so its always over done my regal dash is pretty much a factory dash with a 13" in it an dakota digital gauges i got two more dashes at my shop ill post up in a few mins


----------



## Psycho631

Damn! Those pics are off tha hook :cheesy:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

smoothe fiberglass work but them gay ass $1 motorola horns gotta go!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 18 2008, 10:53 PM~12470044
> *smoothe fiberglass work but them gay ass $1 motorola horns gotta go!
> *


nah bra those arent the cheapos those are the APTs they match up with Eminence Mids but usually we mold them in like on the door pod that says D Miles Edition so that they dont look so cheap :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 14 2008, 05:21 PM~12428402
> *ok that all i had in my photobucket , all those are from the shop i used to work at Audio Creationz in Ocala Fl. they are all big wheel cars so of coarse they have to be over done with tv sizes an speakers
> *



Thats an understatement. :uh: 


To whomever does the work though, I gotta give em props, thats a hell of a lot of work


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 18 2008, 07:53 PM~12470044
> *smoothe fiberglass work but them gay ass $1 motorola horns gotta go!
> *


bwaaahahaha they aint cheap they are concert re-iforcement speakers and tweeters only in fl...we usem all da time ...

eminence ,selenium,b and c ,look them up each tweet cost as much as a set of pioneers speakers and all these spaekers come in single not in pairs so do the math...u aint ever heard loud till u experience paper cones..lol..


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 22 2008, 08:35 PM~12502052
> *bwaaahahaha they aint cheap they are concert re-iforcement speakers and tweeters only in fl...we usem all da time ...
> 
> eminence ,selenium,b and c ,look them up each tweet cost as much as a set of pioneers speakers and all these spaekers come in single not in pairs so do the math...u aint ever heard loud till u experience paper cones..lol..
> *


concert PA speakers... motorola diaphragm horns... tinny at best. 

just because they are expensive doesnt mean they are going to sound good LOL

eminence makes 90% of speakers on the market, buying them as no-names saves a bunch and you can design you own drivers if you buy into the design in bulk. 

and those are bullet tweets, never paper cone. you wont find anything high end in paper or poly pulp especially a high freq. driver..

so u "do the math" and think twice when tryin to talk " hood audio " to someone with years of sound tech experience and car audio :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

well thats who we build most these cars for anyways, the trap stars.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 22 2008, 08:35 PM~12502052
> *bwaaahahaha they aint cheap they are concert re-iforcement speakers and tweeters only in fl...we usem all da time ...
> 
> eminence ,selenium,b and c ,look them up each tweet cost as much as a set of pioneers speakers and all these spaekers come in single not in pairs so do the math...u aint ever heard loud till u experience paper cones..lol..
> *


That shit is CRAP!!!!!!! PARTS EXPRESS SPEAKERS. It is a shame that people put that much work into a car, and the Fiberglass work is Awesome, then they TOSS shit speakers in there. Just a shame. 

THE BEST STEREO SYSTEM I EVER HEARD IN 25 YEARS OF STEREO HAD 6 SPEAKERS IN IT. 

K.I.S.S. (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)

YEAH I know the whole thing is just for show. Just shows how far Car Stereo has come. More about Flamboyant piles of Shit then actual functionability.

One thing I know!!! A pile of shit with Whip cream and Cherries on top is still a PILE OF SHIT


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

basically these cars are for locals where the whole point is to pull up an you cant hear your own shit, thats what they like an they pay damn well to out do anything

locally we have the sound quality car for i beleiev it was 02 an 03 ....no they dont use Eminence but it did have 12 mids highs an tweets

but these cars you can hear for more than a mile away word for word an damn clear, but inside the car its just too loud to ever be clear

my personal car will have about 6 6"s an 2 10"s


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 24 2008, 08:38 PM~12520198
> *basically these cars are for locals where the whole point is to pull up an you cant hear your own shit, thats what they like an they pay damn well to out do anything
> 
> locally we have the sound quality car for i beleiev it was 02 an 03 ....no they dont use Eminence but it did have 12 mids highs an tweets
> 
> but these cars you can hear for more than a mile away word for word an damn clear, but inside the car its just too loud to ever be clear
> 
> my personal car will have about 6 6"s an 2 10"s
> *


TWO THINGS THAT ATTRACTS:

POLICE
JACKERS

NOT SMART


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 24 2008, 08:38 PM~12520198
> *basically these cars are for locals where the whole point is to pull up an you cant hear your own shit, thats what they like an they pay damn well to out do anything
> 
> locally we have the sound quality car for i beleiev it was 02 an 03 ....no they dont use Eminence but it did have 12 mids highs an tweets
> 
> but these cars you can hear for more than a mile away word for word an damn clear, but inside the car its just too loud to ever be clear
> 
> my personal car will have about 6 6"s an 2 10"s
> *


SPEAKER POD 8", 5 1/4 COMPNENTS FOR THE FRONT
6 X 9'S AND TWO 8'S FOR THE BACK DECK. 

OLD SCHOOL ORION AMPS


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 24 2008, 09:52 PM~12520331
> *TWO THINGS THAT ATTRACTS:
> 
> POLICE
> JACKERS
> 
> NOT SMART
> *


thats after I get paid so it dont matter to me

but its not like lowriders dont attract police an jackers


pretty much just puttin rims on a car will attact them both

its a whole different world with the big wheel people which its honestly fun when i drive one of the cars ive built into the show 


same thing with the euro cars , mini trucks , mudtrucks every group has its own style that the other groups dont understand but once u get into it with any of them its all fun


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 26 2008, 01:22 PM~12530585
> *thats after I get paid so it dont matter to me
> but its not like lowriders dont attract police an jackers
> pretty much just puttin rims on a car will attact them both
> its a whole different world with the big wheel people which its honestly fun when i drive one of the cars ive built into the show
> same thing with the euro cars , mini trucks , mudtrucks  every group has its own style that the other groups dont understand but once u get into it with any of them its all fun
> *


Not talking about you dogg, I know you are just doing what the Customer wants


----------



## skull elco




----------



## MR_RAGTOP

love how fiberglass dashes look.... how strong are they? do they hold up?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

one im working on now








one wrapped in leather

















my camera sucks now :angry:


----------



## xSSive

Dog Leggin:


I hear ya.....If you're open minded I could see where rollin' something out of your comfort zone can be fun. I love lowriders and big rims that don't tuck pisses me off. BUT it would be fun to roll a monster truck/high rider/donk whatever you want to call em' once....bottom line you get looks and attention just like you would in a nice lowrider. I love the work though....not sure I would like to be glassin' shit everyday for a living but I like the work.....thats a pissload of sanding/glassin....good job :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I Might speak with you about doing something CUSTOM in my new project for the back seat Passengers


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

glassin is fun to me i get to use my imagination an think of crazier ways to get attention, as far as the sanding...i hate it but thats what my paint guy is for ...he told me hed rather get it with no bondo so he knows what hes working with...after that it was on 


and bring it on BIG DIRTY if u can iagine it or even start an idea ill put it n front of you


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 14 2008, 04:08 PM~12428345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much will it run to do something like this to a caprice coupe


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 14 2008, 04:08 PM~12428345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much will it run to do something like this to a caprice coupe the orange dash


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 22 2008, 08:44 PM~12503221
> *concert PA speakers... motorola diaphragm horns... tinny at best.
> 
> just because they are expensive doesnt mean they are going to sound good LOL
> 
> eminence makes 90% of speakers on the market, buying them as no-names saves a bunch and you can design you own drivers if you buy into the design in bulk.
> 
> and those are bullet tweets, never paper cone.  you wont find anything high end in paper or poly pulp especially a high freq. driver..
> 
> so u "do the math" and think twice when tryin to talk " hood audio " to someone with years of sound tech experience and car audio  :uh:
> *


if u really knew ur shit u would know when i meant paper they obvoiusly didnt mean tweeters..that acknowledgement rather questions ur know how ..not experience.why?because anyone can be in any field for a long time and that doesnt mean u are better than anyone just to say i have so many years in this field if u were to stand out or outshine as an installer and be recognized for ur superior work i would probably value ur opinion but since u do not specialize in this field auto/concert speakers let alone install and design these setups every fukin day and getting more creative and trying to outdo urself evreytime is not easy...and i would surely listen to someone who works with it all day everyday not just opinions based on what u like or dislike without having first hand experience let alone know how it sounds...my hat goes off to u for being ignorant



meanwhile ill be shutting shit down with my cheap paper cones..lol..while ur worrying about acoustics..lmao ..


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Jan 3 2009, 10:08 AM~12592238
> *how much will it run to do something like this to  a caprice coupe the orange dash
> *


1500 for the dash an 300 per door plus equipment 100 for center console if needed(speakers, tvs, cd player, etc.)


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 5 2009, 02:43 PM~12612653
> *1500 for the dash an 300 per door plus equipment 100 for center console if needed(speakers, tvs, cd player, etc.)
> *


is that painted? thats cheap as fuck.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

no not painted, itll be prolly another $500 if u got a candy an $300 if its a regualr color

an my painted does airbrushing an all just depends how far you wanna go


----------



## ABES1963

my consoul


----------



## WhitePapi2006

Ballers Thread!!!!!!!!

How Much For 1 speaker fiberglassed in each door and 4 speakers in back dash the back dash fiberglassed?? how much for all of it ??? Paint The Same As My Car?>??


----------



## HUMBLE1

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 04:49 PM~12763288
> *my consoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good are you gonna paint the speaker beauty rings to match?


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 20 2009, 05:12 PM~12763573
> *Ballers Thread!!!!!!!!
> 
> How Much For 1 speaker fiberglassed in each door and 4 speakers in back dash the back dash fiberglassed?? how much for all of it ??? Paint The Same As My Car?>??
> *


do i know u i live in polk county too whats ur name this was my first time working with fiberglass


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 20 2009, 05:21 PM~12763669
> *looks good are you gonna paint the speaker beauty rings to match?
> *


thanks,i was thinking of doing that when i get time


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 20 2009, 08:21 PM~12763669
> *looks good are you gonna paint the speaker beauty rings to match?
> *


or even mold the grilles into the console an mount the speakers from the rear would look clean


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:26 PM~12763723
> *do i know u i live in polk county too whats ur name this was my first time working with fiberglass
> *


Bronson Frostproof


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 20 2009, 05:30 PM~12763767
> *Bronson Frostproof
> *


i dont know u but i have a pic of my door panel in the g body fiberglass interior forum


----------



## HUMBLE1

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 05:28 PM~12763740
> *thanks,i was thinking of doing that when i get time
> *


just my opinion i think it would look complete when you paint them


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## POUDER COUDER

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:49 PM~12763938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## jjarez79

How do you do this stuff? I got an el camino and I wanna fiberglass my og dash....any clues?


----------



## Martian

:biggrin:


----------



## down79

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 PM~12842448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked One

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jan 29 2009, 04:36 PM~12851748
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what kind of steering wheel is that .


----------



## Wicked One

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 14 2008, 04:21 PM~12428402
> *ok that all i had in my photobucket , all those are from the shop i used to work at Audio Creationz in Ocala Fl. they are all big wheel cars so of coarse they have to be over done with tv sizes an speakers
> *


 bro what was the price range on the fab work on those dashes


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Feb 4 2009, 04:22 PM~12905668
> *what kind of steering wheel is that .
> *


Plexi glass......


----------



## little chris




----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 4 2009, 10:05 PM~12909189
> *Plexi glass......
> *


Are you sure that's plexi glass and not lucite? I've never seen plexiglass get that kind of a complecated shape (no disrespect, just asking if you're 100% certain).


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Feb 4 2009, 05:23 PM~12905683
> *bro what was the price range on the fab work on those dashes
> *


dashes $1500-$2000
door panels $300-$500 each
center console if seperate froma dash like $200


thats all ready from paint w/ a coat of slicksand


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Feb 7 2009, 11:19 PM~12938118
> *Are you sure that's plexi glass and not lucite? I've never seen plexiglass get that kind of a complecated shape (no disrespect, just asking if you're 100% certain).
> *


I'm 100% sure.... I made it myself...... The center was made with liquid plexi...


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:55 PM~12226340
> *not finished yet needs to b painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith

u gotta give it up to folks that throw twenty mids and highs in their cars. nothin like having the souind of a sold out stadium in ur whip. sound quality sux but u the main attraction at tailgatin parties. respect to the custom jobs.


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 28 2009, 08:01 PM~12842448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats clean


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 13 2009, 06:42 PM~12997209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 9 2009, 05:33 PM~12953504
> *I'm 100% sure.... I made it myself...... The center was made with liquid plexi...
> *


where did you get the liguid plexi from and what is the real name for it


----------



## SteadyMobbN

Liquid Pexi... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how about clear resin....or thick lexan by GE


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Feb 19 2009, 06:13 PM~13052263
> *where did you get the liguid plexi from and what is the real name for it
> *


its called Liquid Ice and is distributed here by a company called select products......


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 9 2009, 06:33 PM~12953504
> *I'm 100% sure.... I made it myself...... The center was made with liquid plexi...
> *


Cool, something new for me to look in to, never heard of it before. :biggrin:


----------



## lil john




----------



## lil john

http://i39.tinypic.com/2nk8dfm.jpg


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

how you puttin the steering colum in? cuttin the brakcet at the bottom wher eit boldt to the firewall?


----------



## lil john

almost done


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 18 2009, 01:17 AM~13034973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Nice!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 17 2009, 09:17 PM~13034973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were those sun visors made or were they bought? really nice interior.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i think thats the marios autowork monte


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 28 2009, 08:01 PM~12842448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


any more pics of the console?


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Mar 15 2009, 07:09 PM~13288165
> *any more pics of the console?
> *
























































:biggrin:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 16 2009, 05:34 PM~13298773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN THAT'S BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

Thanks....


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 16 2009, 09:43 PM~13298896
> *Thanks....
> *


what size screen is in that? I'm debating on a 15" or 19" in mine


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Mar 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13299500
> *what size screen is in that? I'm debating on a 15" or 19" in mine
> *


15"


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## Hoss805

heres mine 
monte carlo Luxuty Sport


----------



## THENEGRO

heres mine not finished yet nothing crazy just had a bunch of cracks i might get it striped up or something


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by THENEGRO_@Apr 3 2009, 10:11 AM~13474531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine not finished yet nothing crazy just had a bunch of cracks i might get it striped up or something
> *


Looks like its too a caprice...


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 30 2009, 03:10 AM~13429002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 14 2008, 09:42 PM~12431144
> *all of the stuff Dog Leggin Lincoln posted is straight over kill :|
> *


str8 GAY ass shit!


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:55 PM~12226340
> *not finished yet needs to b painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like the skull


----------



## panky

all nice work


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 18 2009, 12:17 AM~13034973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of few dashes in this topic that looks to have quality work.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13034973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Impala console?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 30 2009, 03:10 AM~13429002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 9 2009, 11:59 AM~13528770
> *Impala console?
> *


 :yes: 63 super sport console. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 12 2009, 11:03 PM~13558121
> *:yes: 63 super sport console.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Any better pics on console?????


----------



## xSSive

not really "custom" deleted the defrost.


before:





















After:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Apr 5 2009, 12:46 AM~13485931
> *str8 GAY ass shit!
> *


think what you like but im gettin paid well to build these dashes an all, it may not be YOUR style but im sure theres something you like that i wouldnt. to each his own, i dont have that style dash in my personal vehicle but im gettin well kno an have people sending me cars from all over the country, building some fiberglass for Pitbull's car this week , got plenty of cars for the Celtics players did work on 3 of Shaq's vehicles weve got cars in music videos , an commercials so we must be doin something right


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 3 2009, 07:40 PM~13773748
> *think what you like but im gettin paid well to build these dashes an all, it may not be YOUR style but im sure theres something you like that i wouldnt. to each his own, i dont have that style dash in my personal vehicle but im gettin well kno an have people sending me cars from all over the country, building some fiberglass for Pitbull's car this week , got plenty of cars for the Celtics players did work on 3 of Shaq's vehicles weve got cars in music videos , an commercials so we must be doin something right
> *


:werd: 
TO MANY PEOPLE JUMP TO TALK SHIT BECAUSE THEY CANT COMPLIMENT GOOD CRAFTSMANSHIP AND O.G IDEAS. SOME OF THE THINGS THAT ARE DONT ARE NOT MY STYLE BUT TOOK ALOT OF WORK AND CAME OUT VERY NICE FOR WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANTED!!
I HAVE A QUESTION I HAVE A 94 FLEETWOOD AND THE DASH IS CRACKED IN A FEW SPOT'S, I WAS THINKING OF FIBERGLASSING IT WHAT DO I NEED TO DO??
I DONT WANT PROBLEMS WITH THE CRACK'S. DROP SOME KNOWLEDGE ON ME IF YOU DONT MIND THANX :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13558148
> *:0 Any better pics on console?????
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 3 2009, 07:40 PM~13773748
> *think what you like but im gettin paid well to build these dashes an all, it may not be YOUR style but im sure theres something you like that i wouldnt. to each his own, i dont have that style dash in my personal vehicle but im gettin well kno an have people sending me cars from all over the country, building some fiberglass for Pitbull's car this week , got plenty of cars for the Celtics players did work on 3 of Shaq's vehicles weve got cars in music videos , an commercials so we must be doin something right
> *


no doubt homie. haters everywhere, gotta keep moving and give them all the finger. fuck em.
as it happens ive talked to a good friend of mine on a new console. but its gonna be a grip. even the homie deal doesnt help me out, since people want way to much for what they're putting out its not worth it.
hows the schedule looking?


----------



## TCaddy

Well said dog leggin. Great work man. Im gunna start my fiber glassing job on da coupe. dash and door panels when my cars outta my garage getting painted ima do that up..

Madd props on the work..


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13773748
> *think what you like but im gettin paid well to build these dashes an all, it may not be YOUR style but im sure theres something you like that i wouldnt. to each his own, i dont have that style dash in my personal vehicle but im gettin well kno an have people sending me cars from all over the country, building some fiberglass for Pitbull's car this week , got plenty of cars for the Celtics players did work on 3 of Shaq's vehicles weve got cars in music videos , an commercials so we must be doin something right
> *


YALL WORK SUCKS


























STILL GETTING THAT BACK SEAT DONE DOGG, JUST TRYING TO GET SHIT TOGETHER.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 3 2009, 08:40 PM~13773748
> *think what you like but im gettin paid well to build these dashes an all, it may not be YOUR style but im sure theres something you like that i wouldnt. to each his own, i dont have that style dash in my personal vehicle but im gettin well kno an have people sending me cars from all over the country, building some fiberglass for Pitbull's car this week , got plenty of cars for the Celtics players did work on 3 of Shaq's vehicles weve got cars in music videos , an commercials so we must be doin something right
> *





Thanks for the help.......


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 01:43 PM~13202338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


just a little something to show at my first car show in dade city
this was my first time fiberglassing...







:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@May 4 2009, 09:45 PM~13784209
> *just a little something to show at my first car show in dade city
> this was my first time fiberglassing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith

congrats!!!


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 4 2009, 09:05 PM~13786143
> *congrats!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## D!!!1

here my dash for a 1998 town car and pin strp and gold leaf by xssive :biggrin:


----------



## N.O.64Rider




----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 14 2009, 01:42 PM~13885637
> *here my dash for a 1998 town car and pin strp and gold leaf by xssive  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 14 2009, 12:42 PM~13885637
> *here my dash for a 1998 town car and pin strp and gold leaf by xssive  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:h5:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 30 2009, 12:10 AM~13429002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## bigvic66

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 14 2008, 06:21 PM~12428402
> *ok that all i had in my photobucket , all those are from the shop i used to work at Audio Creationz in Ocala Fl. they are all big wheel cars so of coarse they have to be over done with tv sizes an speakers
> *


Damn thats crazy pics. It looks clean though


----------



## bigvic66

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:49 PM~12763288
> *my consoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats tight, nice work


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jun 3 2009, 05:34 PM~14086542
> *Thats tight, nice work
> *


Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 30 2009, 01:10 AM~13429002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much would sumthin like this cost???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 12 2009, 04:13 PM~14172668
> *how much would sumthin like this cost???
> *


prolly 1500-2000 I thinking


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 12 2009, 01:13 PM~14172668
> *how much would sumthin like this cost???
> *


I GOT ABOUT 12 STACKS INTO THE WHOLE INSIDE FIBERGLASS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 13 2009, 07:33 PM~14182427
> *prolly 1500-2000 I thinking
> *


SHIT LET ME KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME NICE SHIT LIKE MINE DONE FOR 1500-2000


----------



## fatruss

i just did this one for my buddy, for a 2000 alero
i hooked him up, i did it for $200, it took about a week, but didnt work on it every day painted with ppg black and ppg clear coat, it was 2021 concept clear


----------



## orange_juiced

my old 84 cutty


----------



## waters64

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 07:45 PM~14189488
> *my old 84 cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice clean look I like it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 15 2009, 07:08 AM~14192745
> *nice clean look I like it.
> *


x2


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 AM~14215026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats alot of sanding right thur :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 06:45 PM~14189488
> *my old 84 cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how I want my dash, keep the same look but much cleaner.......looks good


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

*BEST INTERIOR AT THE 2009 DUB SHOW IN PHOENIX*


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2009, 09:26 AM~14227475
> *BEST INTERIOR AT THE 2009 DUB SHOW IN PHOENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orange_juiced

thanks guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2009, 10:26 AM~14227475
> *BEST INTERIOR AT THE 2009 DUB SHOW IN PHOENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u have any up closes pic of the in side???/ man im lovin glass! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 14 2009, 03:20 PM~14186754
> *I GOT ABOUT 12 STACKS INTO THE WHOLE INSIDE FIBERGLASS
> *


damn your getting fucked


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 07:45 PM~14189488
> *my old 84 cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn, ever finish the rest of the interior? 
with the dash done i can only imagine what the interior would have looked like. much props!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 20 2009, 09:58 PM~14250797
> *damn your getting fucked
> *


GETTING FUCKED? DO U EVEN KNO HOW MUCH JL 13w7 are? DO U HAVE A CLUE ON HOW MUCH A FEW JL 1000/1 AMPS ARE? HAVE U EVEN HEARD OF A DIGITAL DASH? ON TOP OF THAT MY DASH WAS CREATED FROM NOTHING INTO SOMETHIN..NOT LIKE SOME OF THESE OTHER DASHES....OH WAIT WAIT WAIT! DO U EVEN HAVE ANYTHING FIBERGLASSED? *NO* WHATS UR EXCUSE THE ECONOMY HAA? DO U EVEN HAVE A PIECE THATS JL IN UR CAR? SO DO THE MATH HOMEBOY B4 U RUN UR MOUTH......I GOT PIXZ POSTED WHERE R URS?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 21 2009, 01:50 PM~14253470
> *GETTING FUCKED? DO U EVEN KNO HOW MUCH JL 13w7 are? DO U HAVE A CLUE ON HOW MUCH A FEW JL 1000/1 AMPS ARE? HAVE U EVEN HEARD OF A DIGITAL DASH? ON TOP OF THAT MY DASH WAS CREATED FROM NOTHING INTO SOMETHIN..NOT LIKE SOME OF THESE OTHER DASHES....OH WAIT WAIT WAIT!  DO U EVEN HAVE ANYTHING FIBERGLASSED? NO WHATS UR EXCUSE THE ECONOMY HAA? DO U EVEN HAVE A PIECE THATS JL IN UR CAR? SO DO THE MATH HOMEBOY B4 U RUN UR MOUTH......I GOT PIXZ POSTED WHERE R URS?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2009, 05:58 PM~14256462
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14248444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR SHIT LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 21 2009, 01:50 PM~14253470
> *GETTING FUCKED? DO U EVEN KNO HOW MUCH JL 13w7 are? DO U HAVE A CLUE ON HOW MUCH A FEW JL 1000/1 AMPS ARE? HAVE U EVEN HEARD OF A DIGITAL DASH? ON TOP OF THAT MY DASH WAS CREATED FROM NOTHING INTO SOMETHIN..NOT LIKE SOME OF THESE OTHER DASHES....OH WAIT WAIT WAIT!  DO U EVEN HAVE ANYTHING FIBERGLASSED? NO WHATS UR EXCUSE THE ECONOMY HAA? DO U EVEN HAVE A PIECE THATS JL IN UR CAR? SO DO THE MATH HOMEBOY B4 U RUN UR MOUTH......I GOT PIXZ POSTED WHERE R URS?
> *


I don't have any JL either but I still think you got taken. Don't flip when you hear criticism and that "if you don't have any you can't talk" is some 5th grade shit. Your car is slick as fuck but 12 g's is too much fucking money. As far as sounds go, if I had 12 g's just for a system my shit would be incredible. I sound pretty damn good on less then a "G" invested. If I had about 2 more "G"'s (and time) I could build my self something like your car, and I would NOT use JL.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 23 2009, 11:08 AM~14272805
> *I don't have any JL either but I still think you got taken. Don't flip when you hear criticism and that "if you don't have any you can't talk" is some 5th grade shit. Your car is slick as fuck but 12 g's is too much fucking money. As far as sounds go, if I had 12 g's just for a system my shit would be incredible. I sound pretty damn good on less then a "G" invested. If I had about 2 more "G"'s (and time) I could build my self something like your car, and I would NOT use JL.
> *


WOW.....We got some cheerleaders up in here.....ILL TELL U WAT POST UR PIXS UP HOMMIE LETS C WAT UR WORKING WITH!


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2009, 09:26 AM~14227475
> *BEST INTERIOR AT THE 2009 DUB SHOW IN PHOENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any more pics of them door panels,nice work bro


----------



## orange_juiced

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jun 21 2009, 02:53 AM~14251953
> *:0  damn, ever finish the rest of the interior?
> with the dash done i can only imagine what the interior would have looked like. much props!
> *



nah i painted the car did the dash and like 2 weeks later this guy was busting my balls so i let it go


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 PM~14276500
> *WOW.....We got some cheerleaders up in here.....ILL TELL U WAT POST UR PIXS UP HOMMIE LETS C WAT UR WORKING WITH!
> *


You didn't work with anything my friend. You paid someone.


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 23 2009, 08:27 AM~14271507
> *UR SHIT LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE!
> *


THANKS HOME BOY.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 24 2009, 12:01 PM~14282306
> *You didn't work with anything my friend. You paid someone.
> *


ouch


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 24 2009, 09:01 AM~14282306
> *You didn't work with anything my friend. You paid someone.
> *


R U JEALOUS OF MY MONEY? LOL....YOU DO WHAT UR MONEY IS WORTH N ILL DO MINE....IT'S NUTHIN......WHEN U GET ON MY LEVEL HOLLA BACK GIRL!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 23 2009, 01:08 PM~14272805
> *I don't have any JL either but I still think you got taken. Don't flip when you hear criticism and that "if you don't have any you can't talk" is some 5th grade shit. Your car is slick as fuck but 12 g's is too much fucking money. As far as sounds go, if I had 12 g's just for a system my shit would be incredible. I sound pretty damn good on less then a "G" invested. If I had about 2 more "G"'s (and time) I could build my self something like your car, and I would NOT use JL.
> *


exactly what i was thinking, this fool even send me a pm :|
it does look good, you should have shoped around and found a cheaper price. with that amount of money spend i would of bought an impala instead of driving an everyday g body with clean interior


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Mar 30 2009, 12:10 AM~13429002-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2009, 09:26 AM~14227475
> *BEST INTERIOR AT THE 2009 DUB SHOW IN PHOENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats alot of work and thats comin from a body man so I see you spending BIG $$$$$ on just the glass work. 

Looks good and if you have the money then do what you do cus it sure does look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 12:44 AM~14291762
> *exactly what i was thinking, this fool even send me a pm :|
> it does look good, you should have shoped around and found a cheaper price. with that amount of money spend i would of bought an impala instead of driving an everyday g body with clean interior
> *


Thats alot of work that went into that interior. Out of all people I would of expected you to understand he building what he wants just like you are building a 4 door instead of a 2 door.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 25 2009, 03:07 AM~14291869
> *Thats alot of work that went into that interior. Out of all people I would of expected you to understand he building what he wants just like you are building a 4 door instead of a 2 door.
> *


i know thats what he wants but just seemed to be high on the price and i understand not everyone like the same stuff

im not hating pn the interior, i like his interior, but that price is ridiculous


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 01:11 AM~14291887
> *i know thats what he wants but just seemed to be high on the price and i understand not everyone like the same stuff
> 
> im not hating pn the interior, i like his interior, but that price is ridiculous
> *


HA! yea when I saw 12k at first I was like damn homie got robbed! But when I saw pics noticed it has alot of work. In just paint alone i bet he has more then 1k easy. Then all that custom glass work adds up quick as fk!!! As far as sounds im sure he could of got other brands to save few bucks but that would just be on opinion. I know for that amount of work I wouldnt be charging no 1500-2000, would be up in the couple k's EASY! :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 18 2009, 12:17 AM~13034973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm a fan of OG interiors but damn this is nice! tastefully done...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14290452
> *R U JEALOUS OF MY MONEY? LOL....YOU DO WHAT UR MONEY IS WORTH N ILL DO MINE....IT'S NUTHIN......WHEN U GET ON MY LEVEL HOLLA BACK GIRL!
> *


Why is it when someone just doesn't think the work is worth the retarded amount of money spent the guy who dumped that crazy amount on (and it's white too) something they say everyone is jealous. That is the same shit moms tell their fat daughters when they are getting picked on.

And your level? More money in the interior then that car will EVER be worth is a level you can keep. If you had any skills at all you could build it your self for a fraction of the cost and if you knew anything about audio you wouldn't have dumped all that money on that JL. JL is nice, but I promise you, it is NOT the best out there.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14295754
> *Why is it when someone just doesn't think the work is worth the retarded amount of money spent the guy who dumped that crazy amount on (and it's white too) something they say everyone is jealous. That is the same shit moms tell their fat daughters when they are getting picked on.
> 
> And your level? More money in the interior then that car will EVER be worth is a level you can keep. If you had any skills at all you could build it your self for a fraction of the cost and if you knew anything about audio you wouldn't have dumped all that money on that JL. JL is nice, but I promise you, it is NOT the best out there.*



The man makes a valid point!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2009, 02:44 PM~14295754
> *Why is it when someone just doesn't think the work is worth the retarded amount of money spent the guy who dumped that crazy amount on (and it's white too) something they say everyone is jealous. That is the same shit moms tell their fat daughters when they are getting picked on.
> 
> And your level? More money in the interior then that car will EVER be worth is a level you can keep. If you had any skills at all you could build it your self for a fraction of the cost and if you knew anything about audio you wouldn't have dumped all that money on that JL. JL is nice, but I promise you, it is NOT the best out there.
> *


If the man has 12,000 to blow on just a interior, fuck spending time doing something when you could be doing your bread and butter wich seems is working for homie :cheesy:

I know few people that have more money then time so to them taking a weekend off to do stuff out of ordinary would be a major loss.

I aint got it like that so I will stick to doing my own work


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jun 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14295754-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it when someone just doesn't think the work is worth the retarded amount of money spent the guy who dumped that crazy amount on (and it's white too) something they say everyone is jealous. That is the same shit moms tell their fat daughters when they are getting picked on.
> 
> And your level? More money in the interior then that car will EVER be worth is a level you can keep. If you had any skills at all you could build it your self for a fraction of the cost and if you knew anything about audio you wouldn't have dumped all that money on that JL. JL is nice, but I promise you, it is NOT the best out there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Catalyzed_@Jun 25 2009, 03:30 PM~14297451
> *If the man has 12,000 to blow on just a interior, fuck spending time doing something when you could be doing your bread and butter wich seems is working for homie :cheesy:
> 
> I know few people that have more money then time so to them taking a weekend off to do stuff out of ordinary would be a major loss.
> 
> I aint got it like that so I will stick to doing my own work
> *


THERE IT IS THERE HATER.......MORE MONEY THEN TIME! SO FUCK UR LIL ASSUMPTIONS..member ITS NUTHIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: POST UR PIX GIRL, LETS C WAT U GOT?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 25 2009, 03:30 PM~14297451
> *If the man has 12,000 to blow on just a interior, fuck spending time doing something when you could be doing your bread and butter wich seems is working for homie :cheesy:
> 
> I know few people that have more money then time so to them taking a weekend off to do stuff out of ordinary would be a major loss.
> 
> I aint got it like that so I will stick to doing my own work
> *


TELL EM LIKE IT IS HOMMIE!!!!! I BET HE AINT EVEN GOT A DAM CAR....lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 25 2009, 12:48 PM~14295821
> *The man makes a valid point!
> *


WHAT POINT DUZ HE HAVE? :dunno:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 25 2009, 11:38 PM~14300840
> *THERE IT IS THERE HATER.......MORE MONEY THEN TIME! SO FUCK UR LIL ASSUMPTIONS..member ITS NUTHIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  POST UR PIX GIRL, LETS C WAT U GOT?
> *


Girl? Pix when appropriate. 

Are you the only *** in Phoenix? I have family there and I never met an arrogant fucker like you there, of course this IS the internets and you are probably a little bitch.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 25 2009, 08:41 PM~14300882
> *WHAT POINT DUZ HE HAVE?  :dunno:
> *


Your interior came out very top notch...and the work looks great. And no me saying this does not make me a HATER.....but the reality is that just having JL doesn't make the interior. You could have gotten away with a much cheaper brand and still had the same output. Maybe not the same look....but at least, if not a better output from different brands. 

As far as what you paid for your set up....it is indifferent. That is the route you went, and as long as you are happy with it then so be it. 

But basing what you paid, and the total package around just the fact that you have JL is where he makes a valid point. You could have went a multitude of different routes with the product, but I wouldn't base your rebutle around the brand you went with. For the price you paid for the the name of JL there is a ton of different brands that can compete with much more reasonable prices.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14304334
> *Your interior came out very top notch...and the work looks great. And no me saying this does not make me a HATER.....but the reality is that just having JL doesn't make the interior. You could have gotten away with a much cheaper brand and still had the same output. Maybe not the same look....but at least, if not a better output from different brands.
> 
> As far as what you paid for your set up....it is indifferent. That is the route you went, and as long as you are happy with it then so be it.
> 
> But basing what you paid, and the total package around just the fact that you have JL is where he makes a valid point. You could have went a multitude of different routes with the product, but I wouldn't base your rebutle around the brand you went with. For the price you paid for the the name of JL there is a ton of different brands that can compete with much more reasonable prices.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 25 2009, 10:40 PM~14300868
> *TELL EM LIKE IT IS HOMMIE!!!!! I BET HE AINT EVEN GOT A DAM CAR....lol
> *


what does having a car have to do with having an opinion?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2009, 08:53 PM~14301029
> *Girl? Pix when appropriate.
> 
> Are you the only *** in Phoenix? I have family there and I never met an arrogant fucker like you there, of course this IS the internets and you are probably a little bitch.
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmm u would be the lil bitch in this case! POST UR PIXZ ....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 06:40 AM~14304334
> *Your interior came out very top notch...and the work looks great. And no me saying this does not make me a HATER.....but the reality is that just having JL doesn't make the interior. You could have gotten away with a much cheaper brand and still had the same output. Maybe not the same look....but at least, if not a better output from different brands.
> 
> As far as what you paid for your set up....it is indifferent. That is the route you went, and as long as you are happy with it then so be it.
> 
> But basing what you paid, and the total package around just the fact that you have JL is where he makes a valid point. You could have went a multitude of different routes with the product, but I wouldn't base your rebutle around the brand you went with. For the price you paid for the the name of JL there is a ton of different brands that can compete with much more reasonable prices.
> *


You dont know all that I have in my whole system and my interior to determine what I paid . so how can you determine if its too much?.......Is that a point?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2009, 03:44 PM~14295754
> *Why is it when someone just doesn't think the work is worth the retarded amount of money spent the guy who dumped that crazy amount on (and it's white too) something they say everyone is jealous. That is the same shit moms tell their fat daughters when they are getting picked on.
> 
> And your level? More money in the interior then that car will EVER be worth is a level you can keep. If you had any skills at all you could build it your self for a fraction of the cost and if you knew anything about audio you wouldn't have dumped all that money on that JL. JL is nice, but I promise you, it is NOT the best out there.
> *


OUCH someone give PNX Tees a bandaid


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14304334
> *Your interior came out very top notch...and the work looks great. And no me saying this does not make me a HATER.....but the reality is that just having JL doesn't make the interior. You could have gotten away with a much cheaper brand and still had the same output. Maybe not the same look....but at least, if not a better output from different brands.
> 
> As far as what you paid for your set up....it is indifferent. That is the route you went, and as long as you are happy with it then so be it.
> 
> But basing what you paid, and the total package around just the fact that you have JL is where he makes a valid point. You could have went a multitude of different routes with the product, but I wouldn't base your rebutle around the brand you went with. For the price you paid for the the name of JL there is a ton of different brands that can compete with much more reasonable prices.
> *


x2 I got my windows done for 1/2 the price another guy was trying to charge, and they came out bad azz. So does that mean because I didnt get the guy with the most expensive price to do it, its not a good job? UMMM No, Came out badazz and paid a low price :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 26 2009, 09:20 AM~14305560
> *You dont know all that I have in my whole system and my interior to determine what I paid . so how can you determine if its too much?.......Is that a point?
> *


DON'T EVEN MIND THESE FOOLS DOG. JUST POST YOUR PICTURES AND LET THEM HATE. THATS WHAT THESE FOOLS DO FOR A LIVING.


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 11:31 AM~14306700
> *OUCH someone give PNX Tees a bandaid
> *


LOL............SOMEONE GIVE YOUR ASS A SPELLING LESSON! ITS PHX TEES SO KEEP YOUR RETARDED ASS OUT OF IT CHEERLEADER! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 26 2009, 04:27 PM~14309503
> *DON'T EVEN MIND THESE FOOLS DOG. JUST POST YOUR PICTURES AND LET THEM HATE. THATS WHAT THESE FOOLS DO FOR A LIVING.
> *


YEA I KNOW HOMMIE FUCK THESE HATERS ON HERE, I FUCK WITH THEM ON MY SPARE TIME!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 26 2009, 08:41 PM~14311329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR SHIT LOOKING GOOD BRO...TINO IS DOING A HELL OF A JOB!


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 27 2009, 10:23 AM~14314468
> *UR SHIT LOOKING GOOD BRO...TINO IS DOING A HELL OF A JOB!
> *


Thank you


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14306736
> *x2 I got my windows done for 1/2 the price another guy was trying to charge, and they came out bad azz. So does that mean because I didnt get the guy with the most expensive price to do it, its not a good job? UMMM No, Came out badazz and paid a low price :biggrin:
> *


BY THE LOOKS OF YOUR WINDOWS I COULDNT IMAGINE WHAT YOU PAID FOR THAT SHIT, YOU PROABLY SHOULD HAVE LET THE EXPENSIVE GUY DO IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 06:40 AM~14304334
> *Your interior came out very top notch...and the work looks great. And no me saying this does not make me a HATER.....but the reality is that just having JL doesn't make the interior. You could have gotten away with a much cheaper brand and still had the same output. Maybe not the same look....but at least, if not a better output from different brands.
> 
> As far as what you paid for your set up....it is indifferent. That is the route you went, and as long as you are happy with it then so be it.
> 
> But basing what you paid, and the total package around just the fact that you have JL is where he makes a valid point. You could have went a multitude of different routes with the product, but I wouldn't base your rebutle around the brand you went with. For the price you paid for the the name of JL there is a ton of different brands that can compete with much more reasonable prices.
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BRO......SO R U SAYING I SHOULD HAVE PUT SOME OLD FOSGATE AMPS IN MY CAR LIKE YOURS TO KEEP THE PRICE DOWN?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 27 2009, 01:40 PM~14314543
> *BY THE LOOKS OF YOUR WINDOWS I COULDNT IMAGINE WHAT YOU PAID FOR THAT SHIT, YOU PROABLY SHOULD HAVE LET THE EXPENSIVE GUY DO IT..... :biggrin:
> *


so I could of got took like you ............ nope, Im not a sucka :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 27 2009, 01:17 PM~14314443
> *LOL............SOMEONE GIVE YOUR ASS A SPELLING LESSON! ITS PHX TEES SO KEEP YOUR RETARDED ASS OUT OF IT CHEERLEADER!  :biggrin:
> *


wow you grasped for that one :uh:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14314691
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BRO......SO R U SAYING I SHOULD HAVE PUT SOME OLD FOSGATE AMPS IN MY CAR LIKE YOURS TO KEEP THE PRICE DOWN?
> *




SOOOOO......let me understand this.....you get a compliment from him, but you try and rip on him in return....



I like people like you, cause when I give a quote for 13,000 WITH JL paper weights :uh: , you reach into your pockets quicker than a 5 year old jumpin' into a chester the molestor van filled with skittles......


Unfortunately your attempt to rip on him with your "OLD" fosgate comment shows how gullible and unknowledgeable you are when it comes stereo game.....Take a dip in the stereo forum and see how much love JL gets over those "old" fosgate amps.....Class is in session, you might learn a thing or two....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 29 2009, 08:52 AM~14327706
> *SOOOOO......let me understand this.....you get a compliment from him, but you try and rip on him in return....
> I like people like you, cause when I give a quote for 13,000 WITH JL paper weights :uh: , you reach into your pockets quicker than a 5 year old jumpin' into a chester the molestor van filled with skittles......
> Unfortunately your attempt to rip on him with your "OLD" fosgate comment shows how gullible and unknowledgeable you are when it comes stereo game.....Take a dip in the stereo forum and see how much love JL gets over those "old" fosgate amps.....Class is in session, you might learn a thing or two....
> *


OK SKITTLES ILL TAKE A CLASS IN STEREO 101 TO BRING MY STEREO GAME UP LIKE YOURS ..................LETS JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS NONE OF YOU HATERS THAT ARE WOOFING UR FUKIN MOUTH HAS ANY FIBERGLASS LIKE MINE....LIKE I SAID POST UR PIXZ UP......PUT UP OR SHUT UP!


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 29 2009, 11:27 AM~14329152
> *OK SKITTLES ILL TAKE A CLASS IN STEREO 101 TO BRING MY STEREO GAME UP LIKE YOURS ..................LETS JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS NONE OF YOU HATERS THAT ARE WOOFING UR FUKIN MOUTH HAS ANY FIBERGLASS LIKE MINE....LIKE I SAID POST UR PIXZ UP......PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 27 2009, 11:13 AM~14314691
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BRO......SO R U SAYING I SHOULD HAVE PUT SOME OLD FOSGATE AMPS IN MY CAR LIKE YOURS TO KEEP THE PRICE DOWN?
> *


Please direct me to where I said anything like that?

Put your ego aside for a minute! I said your interior came out top notch....but you trying to validate what you paid simply by stating you have JL has absolutely no clout at all. I will personally take Old School RF *ANY* day over JL. I hate JL...I think it is over priced garbage...but that is *MY OPINION*. 

With that being said what I was getting at is instead of trying to validate what you paid simply by the equipment is pointless because you could have went hundreds of different routes and gotten better output. (Also notice I still never mentioned going the RF route.)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 29 2009, 12:27 PM~14329152
> *OK SKITTLES ILL TAKE A CLASS IN STEREO 101 TO BRING MY STEREO GAME UP LIKE YOURS ..................LETS JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS NONE OF YOU HATERS THAT ARE WOOFING UR FUKIN MOUTH HAS ANY FIBERGLASS LIKE MINE....LIKE I SAID POST UR PIXZ UP......PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Your trophy says "best interior" that has nothing to do with stereo :twak: Congrats on posting a pic of your trophy for the 700th time


If you're doing it for trophies, you're doing it for the wrong reasons....got a hole pile of em' sittin' in the corner of the garage....collecting dust :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 AM~14339093
> *Your trophy says "best interior" that has nothing to do with stereo :twak:  Congrats on posting a pic of your trophy for the 700th time
> If you're doing it for trophies, you're doing it for the wrong reasons....got a hole pile of em' sittin' in the corner of the garage....collecting dust  :uh:  :uh:
> *


mine are in the attic


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 30 2009, 08:13 AM~14339093
> *Your trophy says "best interior" that has nothing to do with stereo :twak:  Congrats on posting a pic of your trophy for the 700th time
> If you're doing it for trophies, you're doing it for the wrong reasons....got a hole pile of em' sittin' in the corner of the garage....collecting dust  :uh:  :uh:
> *


BRO U MUST BE A FUCKIN IDIOT....MUST BE A MIDWEST THING CUZ U N UR BOYZ TALK ALOT OF SHIT 79COOCHIE, KAKAKOO INCLUDING UR FUNKY ASS SURE IS FUNNY HOW U HAVENT POSTED UP ANY PICZ OF UR FUKIN RIDE! WELL SINCE U DIDNT I WILL
























*THIS IS GARBAGE SHOULD OF JUST GOT A FUKIN TRAILER....LOL*

AND BY THE LOOKS OF IT SEEMS AS IF YOU JUST LIKE TO TALK SHIT ON LIL SO A WORD OF ADVISE "BE CAREFUL WHO U CRITISIZE HOMMIE"
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14281615
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14271247


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 10:23 AM~14340153
> *mine are in the attic
> *


IM SURE UR TROPHIES FOR UR MODEL CAR WINNINGS ARE IN THE ATTIC CUZ WE ALL KNO ON HERE THAT ITS NOT FOR UR CAR CUZ YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON UR PROJECT FOR LIKE 5 YEARS ALREADY.......lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 01:32 PM~14340233
> *BRO U MUST BE A FUCKIN IDIOT....MUST BE A MIDWEST THING CUZ U N UR BOYZ TALK ALOT OF SHIT 79COOCHIE, KAKAKOO INCLUDING UR FUNKY ASS SURE IS FUNNY HOW U HAVENT POSTED UP ANY PICZ OF UR FUKIN RIDE! WELL SINCE U DIDNT I WILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS GARBAGE SHOULD OF JUST GOT A FUKIN TRAILER....LOL
> 
> AND BY THE LOOKS OF IT SEEMS AS IF YOU JUST LIKE TO TALK SHIT ON LIL SO A WORD OF ADVISE "BE CAREFUL WHO U CRITISIZE HOMMIE"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14281615
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14271247
> *


ttt for jocking him so much that you actually researched him........Good Job xssive :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope to have fools on my nutz (no ****) too when I get bigger :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 01:38 PM~14340278
> *IM SURE UR TROPHIES FOR UR MODEL CAR WINNINGS ARE IN THE ATTIC CUZ WE ALL KNO ON HERE THAT ITS NOT FOR UR CAR CUZ YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON UR PROJECT FOR LIKE 5 YEARS ALREADY.......lol
> *


actually they are from previous rides, and thanks for keeping my build up to tha top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 10:23 AM~14340153
> *mine are in the attic
> *


ARE THEY FOR BEST WINDOWS?
















THIS IS FUCKIN TRASH WHO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS ETCHIN WINDOWS?......hmmmm NOBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 01:44 PM~14340333
> *ARE THEY FOR BEST WINDOWS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FUCKIN TRASH WHO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS ETCHIN WINDOWS?......hmmmm NOBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you must not of went to any lowrider shows here lately. Oh and pm replied :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 10:51 AM~14340417
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you must not of went to any lowrider shows here lately. Oh and pm replied :biggrin:
> *


WHERE IN THE FUCKIN WOODS? IT WOULD BE DIFFERENT TO GO TO A LOWRIDERSHOW IN THE WOODS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 01:55 PM~14340460
> *WHERE IN THE FUCKIN WOODS? IT WOULD BE DIFFERENT TO GO TO A LOWRIDERSHOW IN THE WOODS
> *


when the next one comes up I'll let you know :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 11:32 AM~14340233
> *BRO U MUST BE A FUCKIN IDIOT....MUST BE A MIDWEST THING CUZ U N UR BOYZ TALK ALOT OF SHIT 79COOCHIE, KAKAKOO INCLUDING UR FUNKY ASS SURE IS FUNNY HOW U HAVENT POSTED UP ANY PICZ OF UR FUKIN RIDE! WELL SINCE U DIDNT I WILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS GARBAGE SHOULD OF JUST GOT A FUKIN TRAILER....LOL
> 
> AND BY THE LOOKS OF IT SEEMS AS IF YOU JUST LIKE TO TALK SHIT ON LIL SO A WORD OF ADVISE "BE CAREFUL WHO U CRITISIZE HOMMIE"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14281615
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14271247
> *



PLEASE....STOP posting my rides :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Want more.....


Thats all 4 of em....




















































WHATS THAT....FIBERGLASS.....oh my god....how do you do it.....







































Wish I could be rich enough to own a monte carlo SS, guess these throw away SS's will have to do :uh: :uh: :uh: 































What's this? More fiberglass....WISH I KNEW HOW TO DO THAT.....








go back to slangin' 9.99 T-shirts


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 30 2009, 10:59 AM~14340526
> *PLEASE....STOP posting my rides  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Want more.....
> Thats all 4 of em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS THAT....FIBERGLASS.....oh my god....how do you do it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could be rich enough to own a monte carlo SS, guess these throw away SS's will have to do  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?  More fiberglass....WISH I KNEW HOW TO DO THAT.....
> 
> 
> 
> go back to slangin' 9.99 T-shirts
> *


ALL THAT IS TRASH HOMEBOY INCLUDING UR DUECE....*TRASH*
AND UR FIBERGLASS WORK IS FUKIN HORRIBLE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 10:58 AM~14340507
> *when the next one comes up I'll let you know :cheesy:
> *


LET ME KNOW THAT WAY I CAN GO HUNTING WHILE THE SHOW IS GOING ON


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 02:06 PM~14340600
> *ALL THAT IS TRASH HOMEBOY INCLUDING UR DUECE....TRASH
> AND UR FIBERGLASS WORK IS FUKIN HORRIBLE
> *


your a trip


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 02:07 PM~14340607
> *LET ME KNOW THAT WAY I CAN GO HUNTING WHILE THE SHOW IS GOING ON
> *


sure will...... we can take that bathtub out of your car and use it as a duck blind


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 30 2009, 10:59 AM~14340526
> *PLEASE....STOP posting my rides  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Want more.....
> Thats all 4 of em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS THAT....FIBERGLASS.....oh my god....how do you do it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could be rich enough to own a monte carlo SS, guess these throw away SS's will have to do  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this?  More fiberglass....WISH I KNEW HOW TO DO THAT.....
> 
> 
> 
> go back to slangin' 9.99 T-shirts
> *


BY THE WAY THATS A CAPRICE WITH SS DECALS ON IT
AND WHO MAKES A FUKIN BUICK LE SABRE INTO A LOWRIDER? WOW..ONLY IN MINNESOTA HAA?
AND WAT R U SO PROUD OF WITH UR PROBE?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 12:06 PM~14340600
> *ALL THAT IS TRASH HOMEBOY INCLUDING UR DUECE....TRASH
> AND UR FIBERGLASS WORK IS FUKIN HORRIBLE
> *





Isn't it :yessad: :yessad: , 4 speeds are everywhere..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

LIKE I SAID YOU 3 THREE TRIKS 79COOCHIE, KOOKOOLOO, AND XLACK HAVE SHIT ON WHAT I GOT SO NUFF SAID........GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 11:17 AM~14340722
> *LIKE I SAID YOU 3 THREE TRIKS 79COOCHIE, KOOKOOLOO, AND XLACK HAVE SHIT ON WHAT I GOT SO NUFF SAID........GET BACK TO WORK
> *


Your right. My apologies. I seen you flipping through my build...I don't have anything. 

Congrats on spending 12K for that awesome plastic trophy. You can share it with your ego.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 12:12 PM~14340655
> *BY THE WAY THATS A CAPRICE WITH SS DECALS ON IT
> AND WHO MAKES A FUKIN BUICK LE SABRE INTO A LOWRIDER? WOW..ONLY IN MINNESOTA HAA?
> AND WAT R U SO PROUD OF WITH UR PROBE?
> *





You caught me, you caught the tator :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Well, thats an interesting question, Maybe cause its NOT a TRADITIONAL, and when I need parts I can't go to www.everybodysgotag-body.com and order my shit.....Plus its got a really small 455 in it  




its not a probe....a probe is what you use in your bunghole :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 30 2009, 11:20 AM~14340751
> *You caught me, you caught the tator  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Well, thats an interesting question, Maybe cause its NOT a TRADITIONAL, and when I need parts I can't go to www.everybodysgotag-body.com and order my shit.....Plus its got a really small 455 in it
> 
> 
> its not a probe....a probe is what you use in your bunghole :0
> *


HEY CAN U LOOK OUT FOR A BUICK LESABRE FOR ME OUT THERE I WANNA MAKE IT INTO A LOWRIDER I WOULDNT BE INTERESTED IN A CAPRICE CUZ THERE R PLENTY OUT HERE AND IF U EVER NEED PARTS FOR UR PROBE LET ME KNOW CUZ THERE IS A FORD PLACE OUT HERE THAT HAS ALOT OF FORD PROBES


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 12:38 PM~14340938
> *HEY CAN U LOOK OUT FOR A BUICK LESABRE FOR ME OUT THERE I WANNA MAKE IT INTO A LOWRIDER I WOULDNT BE INTERESTED IN A CAPRICE CUZ THERE R PLENTY OUT HERE AND IF U EVER NEED PARTS FOR UR PROBE LET ME KNOW CUZ THERE IS A FORD PLACE OUT HERE THAT HAS ALOT OF FORD PROBES
> *





This is a classic example of a run-on sentence.....If I were to read this outloud...I would pass out from lack of oxygen.....





And before you get all outta control with your ford probe jokes....It not a ford probe :uh: but I guess when you gotta have Monte Carlo SS on the side of your car, to remind you what your driving so I could see where you get confused.....



And make sure you put a sticker of the place that does all the work on your ride.....wish I had somebody to work on my ride :uh: then I could skip around all day sellin t-shirts


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 30 2009, 11:45 AM~14340991
> *This is a classic example of a run-on sentence.....If I were to read this outloud...I would pass out from lack of oxygen.....
> And before you get all outta control with your ford probe jokes....It not a ford probe  :uh:  but I guess when you gotta have Monte Carlo SS on the side of your car, to remind you what your driving so I could see where you get confused.....
> And make sure you put a sticker of the place that does all the work on your ride.....wish I had somebody to work on my ride  :uh:  then I could skip around all day sellin t-shirts
> *


IM HERE BULLSHITTIN WITH UR WHITE ASS NO NEED TO MAKE TEES HOMEBOY........SHIT BY THE LOOKS OF UR WORK MAN ITS SHITTY OF COURSE I WOULD TAKE IT ELSE WHERE ALL THREE OF U GUYS ARE THEM I KNOW HOW TO DO THAT TYPE OF GUYS.......IM TELLING U ITS NOT WORKING IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT THE COMPLIMENTS THAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE GIVING U HMMMM THEY R LYING TO U....LOL JUST STICK WITH THE TRAILER PUT 14z ON IT!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14341025
> *IM HERE BULLSHITTIN WITH UR WHITE ASS NO NEED TO MAKE TEES HOMEBOY........SHIT BY THE LOOKS OF UR WORK MAN ITS SHITTY OF COURSE I WOULD TAKE IT ELSE WHERE ALL THREE OF U GUYS ARE THEM I KNOW HOW TO DO THAT TYPE OF GUYS.......IM TELLING U ITS NOT WORKING IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT THE COMPLIMENTS THAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE GIVING U HMMMM THEY R LYING TO U....LOL JUST STICK WITH THE TRAILER PUT 14z ON IT!
> *


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 12:49 PM~14341025
> *IM HERE BULLSHITTIN WITH UR WHITE ASS NO NEED TO MAKE TEES HOMEBOY........SHIT BY THE LOOKS OF UR WORK MAN ITS SHITTY OF COURSE I WOULD TAKE IT ELSE WHERE ALL THREE OF U GUYS ARE THEM I KNOW HOW TO DO THAT TYPE OF GUYS.......IM TELLING U ITS NOT WORKING IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT THE COMPLIMENTS THAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE GIVING U HMMMM THEY R LYING TO U....LOL JUST STICK WITH THE TRAILER PUT 14z ON IT!
> *



I honestly have no fuckin' clue what you're saying. AND I MEAN....honestly. Is there any way I could have a decoder ring of some sort sent my way so I could have an idea? I can't type a comeback if I don't know what your saying, its only fair.


----------



## KAKALAK

oh so all the good compliments of our work should be discarded for a bad comment from you hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 11:53 AM~14341049
> *
> *


U LIKE HORSES CUTTY?...lol


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 30 2009, 11:58 AM~14341096
> *U LIKE HORSES CUTTY?...lol
> *


Nope....and actually that is a horse, and a mule. Also known as a jack ass. I just thought that picture made about as much sense as your reply. 

P.S. Your caps lock is on.


----------



## Catalyzed

Perfectly good topic ruined by people hating on another mans car. How sad is that.


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 02:56 PM~14342730
> *Perfectly good topic ruined by people hating on another mans car. How sad is that.
> *


yup :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 05:56 PM~14342730
> *Perfectly good topic ruined by people hating on another mans car. How sad is that.
> *


not hating just couldnt see how he justified that amount of money in something. And the fact that he thought that since he did spend alot of money on it, everybody was supposed to like it. My opinion on it was that it took the "comfortness" out of the car, which struck a distaste on my behalf.


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey we all have opinions and if you dont want an opinion on your shit that you have........ then you wouldn't post it for everybody to see it. I didnt get all butthurt (no ****) cause he didnt like my windows. So I think he just needs to man up and take some criticism, I mean he posted it for everybody to view it.


----------



## KAKALAK

this guy reminds me of a certain group of people, that likes to impress people by fooling them by their appearance , like driving a 60K BMW and living with their mom.  Who was that rapper that said "Their ain't no future in your front"????


----------



## Catalyzed

Thats fine and more power to you on having a opinion but the man has HIS OWN thats why HE DOES IT ON HIS CAR NOT YOURS


----------



## unity_mike

Phx Tees Monte is tight. That fiber glass is off the hook. This forums is for fiber glass dashes. His fiber glass is the best I have seen. That trophy is from the Phoenix DUB show, not any little chump show. Its not easy to get a trophy like that. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 06:32 PM~14343023
> *Thats fine and more power to you on having a opinion but the man has HIS OWN thats why HE DOES IT ON HIS CAR NOT YOURS
> *


okay you got me lost........ I didnt crack on his car, only the price.  More power to him :cheesy: A fifty dollar dub trophy doesnt really impress me, but *who ever did his car did a good job* The only credit PTees deserves is that he paid the note.


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 04:11 PM~14343386
> *okay you got me lost........ I didnt crack on his car, only the price.   More power to him :cheesy: A fifty dollar dub trophy doesnt really impress me, but who ever did his car did a good job The only credit PTees deserves is that he paid the note.
> *


I don't know about Florida. But in AZ, the trophy he got is not easy. It not about the money. Its about pride. We do what we do to our cars because it is a part of our culture. Regardless if he had someone do it for him or he flips the bills. He owns it. :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 06:11 PM~14343386
> *okay you got me lost........ I didnt crack on his car, only the price.   More power to him :cheesy: A fifty dollar dub trophy doesnt really impress me, but who ever did his car did a good job The only credit PTees deserves is that he paid the note.
> *


You are sooo sweet worryng about another mans wallet...:thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed

Now how about more fiber glass dashes and less talking! :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 02:56 PM~14342730
> *Perfectly good topic ruined by people hating on another mans car. How sad is that.
> *


Please tell me when I was hating?

I told him flat out the job looked top notch. I simply stated that by posting up that you spent 12k, and your sole validation for that price was the JL equipment than he is going about it all wrong. My personal opinion doesn't matter...and as far as it goes I have yet to say anything negative about his dash. 

Simply put, I was stating that he isn't going to get the praise he is looking for just because it is JL...there are many, many different stereo set-ups he could have went with for far less, and gotten better output, that being said, that is *ONLY* when your sole rebutle and basis for debate is the JL equipment.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14344673
> *:biggrin:
> *


Go take more pics of your dash and post :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

Its to hot to walk out side.  Im not going out till winter. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 02:56 PM~14342730
> *Perfectly good topic ruined by people hating on another mans car. How sad is that.
> *


X2


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 03:22 PM~14342929
> *not hating just couldnt see how he justified that amount of money in something. And the fact that he thought that since he did spend alot of money on it, everybody was supposed to like it. My opinion on it was that it took the "comfortness" out of the car, which struck a distaste on my behalf.
> *


STOP WORRING ABOUT MY MONEY TRIK.....WORRY BOUT YOU AND HOW MUCH LONGER ITS GONNA TAKE YOU TO FINISH UR PROJECT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 03:26 PM~14342961
> *Hey we all have opinions and if you dont want an opinion on your shit that you have........ then you wouldn't post it for everybody to see it. I didnt get all butthurt (no ****) cause he didnt like my windows. So I think he just needs to man up and take some criticism, I mean he posted it for everybody to view it.
> *


ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 03:31 PM~14343018
> *this guy reminds me of a certain group of people, that likes to impress people by fooling them by their appearance , like driving a 60K BMW and living with their mom.   How was that rappewr that said "Their ain't no future in your front"????
> *


ILL TELL U WHAT KOOKOOLOO ILL INVITE UR ASS TO COME TO PHX UR PLANE TICKET IS ON ME HOMMIE....COME DOWN IN AUGUST FOR THE 2 DAY SHOW HERE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 03:32 PM~14343023
> *Thats fine and more power to you on having a opinion but the man has HIS OWN thats why HE DOES IT ON HIS CAR NOT YOURS
> *


GOOD SHIT HOMMIE! BUT U CANT TELL THE 3 STOOGES THAT HOMMIE.......THEY R VIEJAS THEY LIKE TO WOOF!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2009, 03:57 PM~14343238
> *Phx Tees Monte is tight. That fiber glass is off the hook. This forums is for fiber glass dashes. His fiber glass is the best I have seen. That trophy is from the Phoenix DUB show, not any little chump show. Its not easy to get a trophy like that.  :biggrin:
> *


TELL THE 3 STOOGES WHAT ITS LIKE HOMMIE...AND IM SURE IF I TOOK IT TO THE MIDWEST (TO THE WOODS) IT WOOD BE THE BEST SHIT OUT THERE, HMMM A DUB SHOW THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THAT IS...LOL..THEY R HAVING CARSHOWS N PICNICS IN THE WOODS!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

QUOTE(KAKALAK @ Jun 30 2009, 04:11 PM) *
okay you got me lost........ I didnt crack on his car, only the price. wink.gif More power to him cheesy.gif A fifty dollar dub trophy doesnt really impress me, but who ever did his car did a good job The only credit PTees deserves is that he paid the note. cool.gif

I don't know about Florida. But in AZ, the trophy he got is not easy. It not about the money. Its about pride. We do what we do to our cars because it is a part of our culture. Regardless if he had someone do it for him or he flips the bills. He owns it. biggrin.gif

ENUF SAID WITH THAT....THANX HOMMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:01 AM~14348752
> *TELL THE 3 STOOGES WHAT ITS LIKE HOMMIE...AND IM SURE IF I TOOK IT TO THE MIDWEST (TO THE WOODS) IT WOOD BE THE BEST SHIT OUT THERE, HMMM A DUB SHOW THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THAT IS...LOL..THEY R HAVING CARSHOWS N PICNICS IN THE WOODS!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 05:29 PM~14344251
> *Please tell me when I was hating?
> 
> I told him flat out the job looked top notch. I simply stated that by posting up that you spent 12k, and your sole validation for that price was the JL equipment than he is going about it all wrong. My personal opinion doesn't matter...and as far as it goes I have yet to say anything negative about his dash.
> 
> Simply put, I was stating that he isn't going to get the praise he is looking for just because it is JL...there are many, many different stereo set-ups he could have went with for far less, and gotten better output, that being said, that is ONLY when your sole rebutle and basis for debate is the JL equipment.
> *


K...OK ILL GO TO THE SWAPMEET N SEE IF I CAN PICK UP SOME OLD FOSGATE AMPS N TAKE THEM TO GET CHROMED LIKE UR BOY DID AND GOT PROPS FOR. IMMA TAKE UR GUYS ADVISE HERE SOON ON MY OTHER BUILD UP CUZ IM SURE ALL THREE OF U STOOGIES WILL BE WORKING ON UR CAR BUILD UPS FOR THE NEXT COUPLE YEARS STILL!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

BOTTOM LINE NOW IS THAT MY SHIT IS BETTER THEN ALL THREE OF U TRIKS SHIT REGARDLESS OF WHAT I PAID! "IT'S NUTHIN"


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 1 2009, 12:36 AM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Love this ride!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 30 2009, 07:26 PM~14343565-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Florida. But in AZ, the trophy he got is not easy. *It not about the money. Its about pride.* We do what we do to our cars because it is a part of our culture. Regardless if he had someone do it for him or he flips the bills. He owns it.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then shouldnt your comment be directed at PTees, cause he seems to think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 08:12 PM~14344061
> *You are sooo sweet worryng about another mans wallet...:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elite64_@Jul 1 2009, 01:36 AM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie, I seen that in the lowrider mag a couple issues back :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 1 2009, 03:06 AM~14348568-->
> 
> 
> 
> STOP WORRING ABOUT MY MONEY TRIK.....WORRY BOUT YOU AND HOW MUCH LONGER ITS GONNA TAKE YOU TO FINISH UR PROJECT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 03:33 AM~14348669
> *ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?
> *


Hey you might like the phrase "Bought not Built", thats what your car should be named :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 1 2009, 03:53 AM~14348735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ILL TELL U WHAT KOOKOOLOO ILL INVITE UR ASS TO COME TO PHX UR PLANE TICKET IS ON ME HOMMIE....COME DOWN IN AUGUST FOR THE 2 DAY SHOW HERE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id rather go to a sema show, let me know when one of those are in town
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 1 2009, 03:56 AM~14348743
> *GOOD SHIT HOMMIE! BUT U CANT TELL THE 3 STOOGES THAT HOMMIE.......THEY R VIEJAS THEY LIKE TO WOOF!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 1 2009, 04:01 AM~14348752
> *TELL THE 3 STOOGES WHAT ITS LIKE HOMMIE...AND IM SURE IF I TOOK IT TO THE MIDWEST (TO THE WOODS) IT WOOD BE THE BEST SHIT OUT THERE, HMMM A DUB SHOW THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THAT IS...LOL..THEY R HAVING CARSHOWS N PICNICS IN THE WOODS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ignorance at its best
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 1 2009, 04:04 AM~14348769
> *QUOTE(KAKALAK @ Jun 30 2009, 04:11 PM) *
> okay you got me lost........ I didnt crack on his car, only the price.  wink.gif More power to him cheesy.gif A fifty dollar dub trophy doesnt really impress me, but who ever did his car did a good job The only credit PTees deserves is that he paid the note.  cool.gif
> 
> I don't know about Florida. But in AZ, the trophy he got is not easy. It not about the money. Its about pride. We do what we do to our cars because it is a part of our culture. Regardless if he had someone do it for him or he flips the bills. He owns it. biggrin.gif
> 
> ENUF SAID WITH THAT....THANX HOMMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you keep messing up the qoutes?
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 04:17 AM~14348804
> *BOTTOM LINE NOW IS THAT MY SHIT IS BETTER THEN ALL THREE OF U TRIKS SHIT REGARDLESS OF WHAT I PAID!  "IT'S NUTHIN"
> *


as long as that makes you feel good (no ****) thats all that matters


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:13 AM~14348794
> *K...OK ILL GO TO THE SWAPMEET N SEE IF I CAN PICK UP SOME OLD FOSGATE AMPS N TAKE THEM TO GET CHROMED LIKE UR BOY DID AND GOT PROPS FOR. IMMA TAKE UR GUYS ADVISE HERE SOON ON MY OTHER BUILD UP CUZ IM SURE ALL THREE OF U STOOGIES WILL BE WORKING ON UR CAR BUILD UPS FOR THE NEXT COUPLE YEARS STILL!
> *


You are completely missing the point. Enjoy your trophy. It was well earned. I don't even know who the hell your talking about took their amps to get chromed....but do your research, my old school "swap meet" RF came chrome from RF. 

Say how much does it cost to have a shirt made? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:11 AM~14349144
> *You are completely missing the point. Enjoy your trophy. It was well earned. I don't even know who the hell your talking about took their amps to get chromed....but do your research, my old school "swap meet" RF came chrome from RF.
> 
> Say how much does it cost to have a shirt made? :uh:
> *


I'll say it for you PTees "OUCH" 


79cutty brings up a very good point.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always liked this Monte! Very clean, and simple! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:22 AM~14349186
> *Always liked this Monte! Very clean, and simple!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it starts looking bad when you over do something. This has taste (no ****)


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass :biggrin: .


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:33 AM~14348669
> *ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?
> *




I'm confused....is it "ITS NUTHIN"




or is it "Its NOTHIN"






cause clearly your tires are not on the same page as your trunk....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 1 2009, 07:00 AM~14349569
> *I'm confused....is it "ITS NUTHIN"
> 
> 
> or is it "Its NOTHIN"
> 
> cause clearly your tires are not on the same page as your trunk....
> *


THAT SHIT HAS BEEN FIXED AND OF COURSE MY TIRES ARENT ON THE SAME PAGE MAYBE MY RIMS IS THAT WHAT U MEANT TO SAY? :dunno: LOL...........YOU IDIOTS JUST DONT GET IT HAAA


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR SHIT IS CLEAN HOMMIE!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 09:14 AM~14350569
> *THAT SHIT HAS BEEN FIXED AND OF COURSE MY TIRES ARENT ON THE SAME PAGE MAYBE MY RIMS IS THAT WHAT U MEANT TO SAY?  :dunno: LOL...........YOU IDIOTS JUST DONT GET IT HAAA
> *


And you clearly do get it. 

You are just on a level we can only dream of. I can't wait till I can afford to have someone leaf my car that can't even spell. :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 09:16 AM~14350594
> *And you clearly do get it.
> 
> You are just on a level we can only dream of. I can't wait till I can afford to have someone leaf my car that can't even spell.  :uh:
> *


wait patiently WOOD boy! Just worry bout finishing your project that is taking forever


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 09:20 AM~14350627
> *wait patiently WOOD boy! Just worry bout finishing your project that is taking forever
> *


FOREVER. :yessad: :yessad: 

Because I can do it myself and can't afford to have someone do it for me. 

Still saving my pennies so my 12 yr old cousins can leaf my ride!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 1 2009, 10:00 AM~14349569
> *I'm confused....is it "ITS NUTHIN"
> 
> 
> or is it "Its NOTHIN"
> 
> cause clearly your tires are not on the same page as your trunk....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 12:14 PM~14350569
> *THAT SHIT HAS BEEN FIXED AND OF COURSE MY TIRES ARENT ON THE SAME PAGE MAYBE MY RIMS IS THAT WHAT U MEANT TO SAY?  :dunno: LOL...........YOU IDIOTS JUST DONT GET IT HAAA
> *


yeah I think Im getting the hang of it (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 12:14 PM~14350569
> *THAT SHIT HAS BEEN FIXED AND OF COURSE MY TIRES ARENT ON THE SAME PAGE MAYBE MY RIMS IS THAT WHAT U MEANT TO SAY?  :dunno: LOL...........YOU IDIOTS JUST DONT GET IT HAAA
> *


Thats it, the shit is still spelled wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

P.S. One of your "N's" is upside down and backwards. But I am sure:
"*ITS NUFFIN*"




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

HERE IS A LIL MORE FOR U BITCH ASS HATERS!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:03 AM~14350989
> *HERE IS A LIL MORE FOR U BITCH ASS HATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still doesn't address misspelled leafing, and upside down/backwards lettering. I would think for 12k someone would notice those things. :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:07 AM~14351020
> *Still doesn't address misspelled leafing, and upside down/backwards lettering. I would think for 12k someone would notice those things.  :uh:
> *


LOL....................LIL BOY UR STILL SAVING UP TO FIX UP YOUR CAR SO DONT TALK AND ITS BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN A LONG TIME ALREADY


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:08 AM~14351032
> *LOL....................LIL BOY UR STILL SAVING UP TO FIX UP YOUR CAR SO DONT TALK AND ITS BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN A LONG TIME ALREADY
> *


ITS NUFFEN. I will just do it right when I get around to it. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14350753
> *P.S. One of your "N's" is upside down and backwards. But I am sure:
> "ITS NUFFIN"
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yeah its prolly nothing that a couple more grand can't fix. 


Probably should of went with a more expensive guy and he would of placed the letters right :dunno: I mean 400 bucks aint enough to cut and screw the letters to the panel right :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:09 AM~14351042
> *ITS NUFFEN. I will just do it right when I get around to it.  :uh:
> *


OH CUZ UR GUNNA DO IT RIGHT? CUZ U DID EVERYTHING TO UR CAR TO SAVE MONEY....LOL


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:11 AM~14351061
> *OH CUZ UR GUNNA DO IT RIGHT? CUZ U DID EVERYTHING TO UR CAR TO SAVE MONEY....LOL
> *


Yeah. But IT's NOFFIN to me...would rather put the time/dedication into my ride instead of paying someone to do it for me. And because I can't afford for someone to turn my car around in a short amount of time while cutting corners. :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14351054
> *yeah its prolly nothing that a couple more grand can't fix.
> Probably should of went with a a more expensive guy and he would of placed the letters right :dunno: I mean 400 bucks aint enough to cut and screw the letters to the panel right :uh:
> *


DID U LIL BITCHES TAKE THE DAY OFF TO BE ON LIL? LOL UR CHECK IS GONNA BE SHORT NEXT WEEK UR NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT TRAILER PAYMENT!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 01:07 PM~14351020
> *Still doesn't address misspelled leafing, and upside down/backwards lettering. I would think for 12k someone would notice those things.  :uh:
> *



No No Noooo 79 cutty :twak: the quality of work does not matter as long as you pay alot of money for it. Come on....... keep up :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:13 AM~14351084
> *DID U LIL BITCHES TAKE THE DAY OFF TO BE ON LIL? LOL UR CHECK IS GONNA BE SHORT NEXT WEEK UR NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT TRAILER PAYMENT!
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

How am I going to afford to pay someone to mess my stuff up now?

P.S. Did you take the day off to post replies to us? Your not going to be able to afford to fix that "N"


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14351100
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> How am I going to afford to pay someone to mess my stuff up now?
> 
> P.S. Did you take the day off to post replies to us? Your not going to be able to afford to fix that "N"
> *


WHITEBOY I WORK WHEN I WORK...LOL CAN U DO THAT?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14351093
> *No No Noooo 79 cutty  :twak: the quality of work does not matter as long as you pay alot of money for it. Come on....... keep up :biggrin:
> *


I'm still new to this. And it is 79KOOCHIE :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:15 AM~14351109
> *WHITEBOY I WORK WHEN I WORK...LOL CAN U DO THAT?
> *


Apparently. I am on LIL at the same time as you.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14351100
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> How am I going to afford to pay someone to mess my stuff up now?
> 
> P.S. Did you take the day off to post replies to us? Your not going to be able to afford to fix that "N"
> *


WHAT IS IT THAT U DO CUT FIREWOOD DOWN OR CHASE HORSES IN THE SNOW LIKE THE ONE U POSTED UP?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

KOOKOOLOO U LIKE THAT MOTOR HAAA? BUILT IN A COUPLE DAYS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 1 2009, 01:13 PM~14351083-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. But IT's NOFFIN to me...would rather put the time/dedication into my ride instead of paying someone to do it for me. And because I can't afford for someone to turn my car around in a short amount of time  while cutting corners.  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what usually happens
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 1 2009, 01:13 PM~14351084
> *DID U LIL BITCHES TAKE THE DAY OFF TO BE ON LIL? LOL UR CHECK IS GONNA BE SHORT NEXT WEEK UR NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT TRAILER PAYMENT!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, we live in trailers now.
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 01:14 PM~14351100
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> How am I going to afford to pay someone to mess my stuff up now?
> 
> P.S. Did you take the day off to post replies to us? Your not going to be able to afford to fix that "N"
> *


nope better get off of here and fix that high dollar mistake


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:17 AM~14351130
> *WHAT IS IT THAT U DO CUT FIREWOOD DOWN OR CHASE HORSES IN THE SNOW LIKE THE ONE U POSTED UP?
> *


Apparently cutting firewood down makes a good living because I can be on LIL all day like you. :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:16 AM~14351119
> *Apparently. I am on LIL at the same time as you.
> *


YEA BUT IM NOT MISSING OUT ON MONEY LIKE U.....LOL...THERE IS A DIFFERENCE U CALLED IN TO WORK I DIDNT....HMMMMMMM


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:18 AM~14351144
> *KOOKOOLOO U LIKE THAT MOTOR HAAA? BUILT IN A COUPLE DAYS
> *


Awesome. Now a quality ride consists of how much you spend, whether or not you have JL, and how many days it took! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:19 AM~14351155
> *YEA BUT IM NOT MISSING OUT ON MONEY LIKE U.....LOL...THERE IS A DIFFERENCE U CALLED IN TO WORK I DIDNT....HMMMMMMM
> *


Yup. You got me. I am sitting in my trailor right now on LIL because I called into work. At this rate I am never going to be able to afford JL.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:21 AM~14351175
> *Yup. You got me. I am sitting in my trailor right now on LIL because I called into work. At this rate I am never going to be able to afford JL.
> *


PROABLY NOT U STILL CANT EVEN FINISH UR 5YR PROJECT THE CAR U GOT FOR GETTING UR GED


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

KOOKOOLOO U GOING TO THE VEGAS SHOW?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:18 PM~14351144
> *KOOKOOLOO U LIKE THAT MOTOR HAAA? BUILT IN A COUPLE DAYS
> *


yeah its nice, the guy that built it really put in some work...... not to say you didnt, I mean my hand would probably get tired from writing the check too.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:22 AM~14351188
> *PROABLY NOT U STILL CANT EVEN FINISH UR 5YR PROJECT THE CAR U GOT FOR GETTING UR GED
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: I had to store it on my neighbors lawn until I could get around to it. I don't have a very big lot because I splurged and got the double wide. 

Good news is your "N" is still wrong. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:23 AM~14351200
> *KOOKOOLOO U GOING TO THE VEGAS SHOW?
> *



We can't afford to go to Vegas you knob. We took the day off to be on LIL. :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:23 AM~14351204
> *yeah its nice, the guy that built it really put in some work...... not to say you didnt, I mean my hand would probably get tired from writing the check too.
> *


IT WAS CASH PIMPIN GET IT RIGHT!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:26 AM~14351231
> *IT WAS CASH PIMPIN GET IT RIGHT!
> *


Layaway....it's the way to go!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:21 AM~14351175
> *Yup. You got me. I am sitting in my trailor right now on LIL because I called into work. At this rate I am never going to be able to afford JL.
> *


BUT U CAN AFFORD THESE........OH NOW I SEE THE DIFFERENCE! DO U HAVE THESE AVAILABLE STILL?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14193704


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:27 AM~14351240
> *BUT U CAN AFFORD THESE........OH NOW I SEE THE DIFFERENCE! DO U HAVE THESE AVAILABLE STILL?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14193704
> *


I had to sell them.....have to save up for some JL's. Are you not paying attention?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:27 AM~14351236
> *Layaway....it's the way to go!
> *


GET KOOKOOLOO DICK OUT UR ASS N LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF......LOL


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:29 AM~14351263
> *GET KOOKOOLOO DICK OUT UR ASS N LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF......LOL
> *



You still haven't replied to this issue:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:30 AM~14351296
> *You still haven't replied to this issue:
> 
> 
> *


THATS OLD HOMMIE I GOT GLASS IN THE BACK NOW.....IM NOT STUCK ON THE SAME SHIT FOR YEARS LIKE U


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:23 AM~14351204
> *yeah its nice, the guy that built it really put in some work...... not to say you didnt, I mean my hand would probably get tired from writing the check too.
> *


HOW DO U KNO HE PUT IN SOME WORK IT WAS DONE IN 2 DAYS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 12:33 AM~14348669
> *ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOCH


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:32 AM~14351313
> *THATS OLD HOMMIE I GOT GLASS IN THE BACK NOW.....IM NOT STUCK ON THE SAME SHIT FOR YEARS LIKE U
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269/8

You just posted up the pics that this was AZ DUB show 09' and were all proud of your trophy. You aint ripping it out already. :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:36 AM~14351371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269/8
> 
> You just posted up the pics that this was AZ DUB show 09' and were all proud of your trophy. You aint ripping it out already.  :uh:
> *


DO U NEED GLASSES DUMB FUCK U DONT SEE THE WHITE COMPARED TO THE GREY PIC POSTED THAT UR COMMENTIN ON.......LOL


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14351391
> *DO U NEED GLASSES DUMB FUCK U DONT SEE THE WHITE COMPARED TO THE GREY PIC  POSTED THAT UR COMMENTIN ON.......LOL
> *


Do you need glasses.....the fiberglass work still didn't fix your "N" :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 10:36 AM~14351371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269/8
> 
> You just posted up the pics that this was AZ DUB show 09' and were all proud of your trophy. You aint ripping it out already.  :uh:
> *


UR STUCK ON A TROPHY....WHAT DUZ A TROPHY HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING IS IT THAT U WANT IT? ILL SEND IT TO U OK.....GIVE ME THE ADDY TO UR TRAILER PARK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:23 PM~14351200
> *KOOKOOLOO U GOING TO THE VEGAS SHOW?
> *


ummmmmmm no, got too much work to do on the cutty homie. But you just go there, have a good time and soak up all the compliments from the crowd.



INTERIOR ........ 12 K 

AUDIO...............4 K 

PAINT JOB..........4K



THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN ASKED "DID YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF?" .................PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:39 AM~14351414
> *UR STUCK ON A TROPHY....WHAT DUZ A TROPHY HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING IS IT THAT U WANT IT? ILL SEND IT TO U OK.....GIVE ME THE ADDY TO UR TRAILER PARK
> *



:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:40 AM~14351424
> *ummmmmmm no, got too much work to do on the cutty homie. But you just go there, have a good time and soak up all the compliments from the crowd.
> INTERIOR ........ 12 K
> 
> AUDIO...............4 K
> 
> PAINT JOB..........4K
> THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN ASKED "DID YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF?" .................PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?

HMMMMM DO UR MATH RIGHT! WHERE U GET THEM NUMBERS....HMM IDK


----------



## Catalyzed

Well PHX I will give you props cus atleast you posted pics while doing talking...some just doing talking :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 10:45 AM~14351471
> *Well PHX I will give you props cus atleast you posted pics while doing talking...some just doing talking :cheesy:
> *


Feel free to go through my "BUILD." Plenty of metal fabrication, fiberglass work. Just takes a little longer when you actually do it.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:40 AM~14351424
> *ummmmmmm no, got too much work to do on the cutty homie. But you just go there, have a good time and soak up all the compliments from the crowd.
> INTERIOR ........ 12 K
> 
> AUDIO...............4 K
> 
> PAINT JOB..........4K
> THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN ASKED "DID YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF?" .................PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


WHAT CUZ U PUT SHITTY HYDROS IN, SCRAPPED UR FRAME HMM AND PUT A COUPLE DECALS ON UR SELF THATS BUILDING UR CAR DID U PAINT IT? NO DID U DO THE UPHOLSTERY? NO DID U ETCH UR WINDOWS? NO....SO DID U BUILD IT URSELF?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 01:30 PM~14351296
> *You still haven't replied to this issue:
> 
> 
> *



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 10:45 AM~14351471
> *Well PHX I will give you props cus atleast you posted pics while doing talking...some just doing talking :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW HOMMIE THESE TRIKS WILL ALWAYS BE TRIKS!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 12:48 PM~14351495
> *Feel free to go through my "BUILD." Plenty of metal fabrication, fiberglass work. Just takes a little longer when you actually do it.
> *


Seen it and from as much talking you doing im not impressed. But im not going talk on it as I have no place to judge another mans cars...have my own to worry about.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 10:50 AM~14351516
> *I KNOW HOMMIE THESE TRIKS WILL ALWAYS BE TRIKS!
> *


I know Homie, but these tricks will always be tricks. 

I guess that car was a gift well deserved for getting my GED. Because I can spell and use correct grammar.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 10:51 AM~14351530
> *Seen it and from as much talking you doing im not impressed. But im not going talk on it as I have no place to judge another mans cars...have my own to worry about.
> *


To each their own. From the start I told him his interior was top notch. The work looks quality. He seems to have the issue with taking a compliment. 

I guess I don't get all butt hurt about LIL.


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 12:50 PM~14351516
> *I KNOW HOMMIE THESE TRIKS WILL ALWAYS BE TRIKS!
> *


With all due respect to you and everyone else if ya have issues with each other please PM one another and not ruin this thread. Want see some work done not talking.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM~14351466
> *ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?
> 
> HMMMMM DO UR MATH RIGHT! WHERE U GET THEM NUMBERS....HMM IDK
> *



sorry my calculator has a button missing


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14351543
> *To each their own. From the start I told him his interior was top notch. The work looks quality. He seems to have the issue with taking a compliment.
> 
> I guess I don't get all butt hurt about LIL.
> *


couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 10:54 AM~14351561
> *couldnt of said it better myself
> *


  My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 79 cutty

> *Message From PHX CUSTOM TEES
> 
> EVEN OTHER PPL SAY UR CAR IS SHITTY HOMMIE JUST STOP WITH UR BUILD BRO....ITS NOT HAPPENING*


At least you can be 6 yrs old about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM~14351471-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well PHX I will give you props cus atleast you posted pics while doing talking...some just doing talking :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said my interior compared to pt's, but I did say that It wasnt for me, just doesnt look comfortable. Not my style, as you can see Im putting caddy seats in my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14351516
> *I KNOW HOMMIE THESE TRIKS WILL ALWAYS BE TRIKS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no reply to this other than you are a good speller
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 01:51 PM~14351530
> *Seen it and from as much talking you doing im not impressed. But im not going talk on it as I have no place to judge another mans cars...have my own to worry about.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just did, so go kick rocks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 01:53 PM~14351549
> *With all due respect to you and everyone else if ya have issues with each other please PM one another and not ruin this thread. Want see some work done not talking.
> *


Well we would go to Pt's build thread but there isn't one. And you jumped on the bandwagon too, your pt's cheerleader :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> never said my interior compared to pt's, but I did say that It wasnt for me, just doesnt look comfortable. Not my style, as you can see Im putting caddy seats in my cutty
> 
> I GOT LEXUS SEATS IN MINE....


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:01 PM~14351622
> *
> you just did, so go kick rocks
> 
> *


Thanks for being lil kid about it but guess didnt expect much, atleast 79 came cool and understood.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:48 PM~14351506
> *WHAT CUZ U PUT SHITTY HYDROS IN, SCRAPPED UR FRAME HMM AND PUT A COUPLE DECALS ON UR SELF THATS BUILDING UR CAR DID U PAINT IT? NO DID U DO THE UPHOLSTERY? NO DID U ETCH UR WINDOWS? NO....SO DID U BUILD IT URSELF?
> *


well yeah didnt you see my pics, everything done has had these very two hands getting dirty working on it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14351652
> *
> I GOT LEXUS SEATS IN MINE....
> *


thats cool too bad your still sitting in a tub. Is road noise bad in that car? Or do you pay people to drive it for you too?


----------



## Catalyzed

> never said my interior compared to pt's, but I did say that It wasnt for me, just doesnt look comfortable. Not my style, as you can see Im putting caddy seats in my cutty
> 
> I GOT LEXUS SEATS IN MINE....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks on Pm bro and good to see this topic get back to posting pics!!! keep em comin with any updates!
Click to expand...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 11:08 AM~14351712
> *Thanks on Pm bro and good to see this topic get back to posting pics!!! keep em comin with any updates!
> *


NO PROBLEM........ILL POST EM AS THEY COME


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 02:05 PM~14351672
> *Thanks for being lil kid about it but guess didnt expect much, atleast 79 came cool and understood.
> *


Come on buddy (no ****), you were just as much involved in it as we were and now you want to be the Captain Save A Topic :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed

thanks for second childish reply...if you feel like a third pm me


----------



## KAKALAK

> *PHX CUSTOM TEES VEGAS, Today, 02:13 PM
> 
> 
> CHEAP,CHEAP PRICES
> 
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 984
> Member No.: 52,983
> Joined: Aug 2007
> 
> 
> 
> SAVE UP SOME MONEY N ROLL TO VEGAS...I WOULD LOVE TO MEET U IN PERSON...P.S. TAKE UR LADY ALSO
> *





wow.... how old are you again?


----------



## KAKALAK

Catalyzed

just tell PT what Lisa said


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 30 2009, 04:56 PM~14342730
> *Perfectly good topic ruined by people hating on another mans car. How sad is that.
> *


are we reading the same stuff? all that was said was that the price was ridiculous and this dude fliped out, strated sending pms and asking dor pic of people cars like that has something to do with an opinion


----------



## Catalyzed

im starting to get idea no more dashes will be posted


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 01:21 PM~14351855
> *are we reading the same stuff? all that was said was that the price was ridiculous and this dude fliped out, strated sending pms and asking dor pic of people cars like that has something to do with an opinion
> *


kinda like how you do when people talk about your 4 door?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 11:24 AM~14351887
> *kinda like how you do when people talk about your 4 door?
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14351887
> *kinda like how you do when people talk about your 4 door?
> *


 :uh: :uh: they were giving him props for the outcome they just said that price was too high, how do you compare that with what people tell me?


----------



## Catalyzed

pm me if you feel like talking


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14351887
> *kinda like how you do when people talk about your 4 door?
> *


and people talks shit to me so i have to talk shit back, n one was talking shit about this dudes car until he started going in other peoples topic and talking shit


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 01:27 PM~14351922
> *pm me if you feel like talking
> *


----------



## Catalyzed

>


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     My vote for best interior....clean and not overdone....perfect....also one of my favorite all around cars


----------



## Catalyzed

>


----------



## Catalyzed

> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Catalyzed

Damn I used to have those same exact screens while back :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 02:26 PM~14351914
> *:uh:  :uh:  they were giving him props for the outcome they just said that price was too high, how do you compare that with what people tell me?
> *


:dunno: I had a hard time trying to figure out that one too


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 PM~12842448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen that one in person, at this wood show down in Pembroke Pines in person. Very Clean :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:47 PM~14352161
> *seen that one in person, at this wood show down in Pembroke Pines in person. Very Clean :biggrin:
> *


wasnt it for sale while back?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 02:48 PM~14352175
> *wasnt it for sale while back?
> *


:dunno: I think he wanted 12K for just the interior :dunno: but Im not for sure


----------



## Catalyzed

ah ok nevermind


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 1 2009, 02:56 PM~14352267
> *ah ok nevermind
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13298773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This will probably start something by me posting this.....NOT my personal favorite, but I can appreciate the work that went into this. He went a crazy different direction on the wheel....and it all flows really well.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin: it looks really good in person!! :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:47 PM~14352161
> *seen that one in person, at this wood show down in Pembroke Pines in person. Very Clean :biggrin:
> *


CADI BUCKLES IN A BUICK........................................................... DOT DOT DOT DOT DOT DOT DOT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 1 2009, 03:53 PM~14352907
> *CADI BUCKLES IN A BUICK........................................................... DOT DOT DOT DOT DOT DOT DOT
> *


Im going to have caddy buckles in a cutty :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

well untill I get some custom chips made


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:53 PM~14365529
> *
> *


WHAT UP BEN?


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:54 PM~14352236
> *:dunno: I think he wanted 12K for just the interior :dunno: but Im not for sure
> *


10k for the wheel and ill throw in the car... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:47 PM~14352161
> *seen that one in person, at this wood show down in Pembroke Pines in person. Very Clean :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.....


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 29 2009, 12:27 PM~14329152
> *OK SKITTLES ILL TAKE A CLASS IN STEREO 101 TO BRING MY STEREO GAME UP LIKE YOURS ..................LETS JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS NONE OF YOU HATERS THAT ARE WOOFING UR FUKIN MOUTH HAS ANY FIBERGLASS LIKE MINE....LIKE I SAID POST UR PIXZ UP......PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 MAN I FUKIN LOVE THE INSIDE!!
THA DOOR N THE DASH IS GIVIN ME IDEAS
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14369045
> *MAN I FUKIN LOVE THE INSIDE!!
> THA DOOR  N THE DASH IS GIVIN ME IDEAS
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANX HOMMIE!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 3 2009, 12:03 AM~14367817
> *10k for the wheel and ill throw in the car...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics+Jul 2 2009, 11:36 PM~14369045-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I FUKIN LOVE THE INSIDE!!
> THA DOOR  N THE DASH IS GIVIN ME IDEAS
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful with the compliments.....they'll getchya!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 02:34 AM~14370231
> *THANX HOMMIE!
> *




That probably made your night / early morning....something to masturbate to :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 29 2009, 11:27 AM~14329152
> *OK SKITTLES ILL TAKE A CLASS IN STEREO 101 TO BRING MY STEREO GAME UP LIKE YOURS ..................LETS JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS NONE OF YOU HATERS THAT ARE WOOFING UR FUKIN MOUTH HAS ANY FIBERGLASS LIKE MINE....LIKE I SAID POST UR PIXZ UP......PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats real nice work The best Ive seen so far.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 12:45 PM~14351466
> *ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?
> 
> HMMMMM DO UR MATH RIGHT! WHERE U GET THEM NUMBERS....HMM IDK
> *


:| this is the interior section not audio, you made it seem like it was 12,000 just for the fiberglass


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 5 2009, 05:25 AM~14383701
> *
> *


WHAT UP MIKE


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 7 2009, 02:27 PM~14404408
> *WHAT UP MIKE
> *


What my niggie :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM~14351466
> *ALL THREE OF U TRIKS CRITISIZE ON EVERYBODY SHIT....WHO CANT JUST PUT RIMZ ON A FUCKIN CAR AND TRY TO BE N A CARCLUB.....NOBODY DIDNT CRITISIZE ON UR SORRY ASS SETUP IN UR TRUNK AND UR UGLY ASS DASH! THE THING IS YOU BITCHES TRY TO DO THE WHOLE CAR BUILD UP YOURSELVES CUZ YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY, WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW MUCH I PAID WHATS THAT FAVORITE SAYING " U GET WHAT U PAY FOR" AND LIKE I SAID B4 YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT MORE I HAVE THEN WHAT U SEEN IN THE CAR FROM PICTURES like the STARTER 300.00, like my blue top OPTIMAS 3X195.00, a DIGITAL DASH like the one u always wanted 700.50, the CRAFTMANSHIP of the fiberglass 5,500.00 all the AUDIO equipment 3,500.00, the INTERIOR 900.00, the PLEXI GLASS LETTERS with the TRUNK COVER 400.00. DO THE MATH DUM FUCK IT ALL EQUALS UP TO =11,885.00 AND THATS JUST MY INTERIOR! AND STILL DOING MORE SHIT TO IT AND PAYING BILLS AND TAKING CARE OF MY KIDS AND FIXING UP MY OTHER RIDES........NOW WHAT? "ITS NUTHIN" ****.....WHERE U AT NOW?
> 
> HMMMMM DO UR MATH RIGHT! WHERE U GET THEM NUMBERS....HMM IDK
> *


double negative sally. It means somebody did. Where the fuck do you people learn to speak? Fucking English is my second language too.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 8 2009, 08:52 AM~14411146
> *double negative sally. It means somebody did. Where the fuck do you people learn to speak? Fucking English is my second language too.
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD GOT A SYSTEM LIKE THIS TO SAVE SOME MONEY....LOL
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417683


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 8 2009, 08:52 AM~14411146
> *double negative sally. It means somebody did. Where the fuck do you people learn to speak? Fucking English is my second language too.
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE NOT WENT FIBERGLASS AND JUST DID PLYWOOD WITH A CAN OF STAIN! :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417687


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 23 2009, 11:08 AM~14272805
> *I don't have any JL either but I still think you got taken. Don't flip when you hear criticism and that "if you don't have any you can't talk" is some 5th grade shit. Your car is slick as fuck but 12 g's is too much fucking money. As far as sounds go, if I had 12 g's just for a system my shit would be incredible. I sound pretty damn good on less then a "G" invested. If I had about 2 more "G"'s (and time) I could build my self something like your car, and I would NOT use JL.
> *


YEA IF I WANTED TO STAY UNDER A STACK I WOULD HAVE DONE THIS...LOL...FROM THE LOOKS OF IT U WENT FROM DECENT TO WORST...WHAT A FUKIN JOKE A SPEAKER BOX MADE OUT OF PLYWOOD AND VARNISH....WOW...CLIK ON THE LINK BELOW QUIK TIPS ON HOW TO SAVE MONEY ON UR SPEAKER BOX!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417687


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 8 2009, 06:51 PM~14415067
> *YEA IF I WANTED TO STAY UNDER A STACK I WOULD HAVE DONE THIS...LOL...FROM THE LOOKS OF IT U WENT FROM DECENT TO WORST...WHAT A FUKIN JOKE A SPEAKER BOX MADE OUT OF PLYWOOD AND VARNISH....WOW...CLIK ON THE LINK BELOW QUIK TIPS ON HOW TO SAVE MONEY ON UR SPEAKER BOX!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417687
> *


Goes to show what you know, shit is 11 ply and is superior to MDF. It is lighter and stronger. Like I said, I should have had someone charge me for making my car ugly.


I'll tell you what, if you are ever in NC with that paisa ass car we can get the termlab out and see.

Fuckin noob. I'll bet you don't have a clue what those subs are because they aren't sole at best buy.


----------



## Airborne

My bitch from Phoenix sent this PM to me. I promise you he couldn't even sit in my car with my "junk plywood box".


UR FUKIN FUNNY, Today, 06:02 PM
Delete Post Quote Post


CHEAP,CHEAP PRICES
*****

Group: Members
Posts: 1,014
Member No.: 52,983
Joined: Aug 2007




WHEN U GET A CAR POST SOME PIX.....LOL....TILL THEN U AINT GOT NO FUKIN ROOM TO WOOF UR FUKIN MOUTH ...TRIK! AND WHO GIVES A FUK IF U GOT FAMILY HERE IN AZ!!!!


--------------------
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/its_nuttin\' target=\'_blank\'>http://myspace.com/its_nuttin</a>
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/phxteeshirts\' target=\'_blank\'>http://myspace.com/phxteeshirts</a>
<a href=\'http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269</a>
PEEP MYSPACE 4 more pics of differe


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jun 29 2009, 12:27 PM~14329152-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK SKITTLES ILL TAKE A CLASS IN STEREO 101 TO BRING MY STEREO GAME UP LIKE YOURS ..................LETS JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS NONE OF YOU HATERS THAT ARE WOOFING UR FUKIN MOUTH HAS ANY FIBERGLASS LIKE MINE....LIKE I SAID POST UR PIXZ UP......PUT UP OR SHUT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 11:03 AM~14350989
> *HERE IS A LIL MORE FOR U BITCH ASS HATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's a nice car. to bad it's owned by an assbag


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 8 2009, 03:16 PM~14414763
> *MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE NOT WENT FIBERGLASS AND JUST DID PLYWOOD WITH A CAN OF STAIN!  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417687
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 08:51 PM~14418007
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AINT THAT SUM FUNNY SHIT HOMMIE.....LOL...THIS FOOL TRYING TO CLOWN MY SHIT BUT USING PLYWOOD AND VARNISHING IT FOR COLOR...WOW....ON TOP OF THAT PUTTING SUM CHEAP CHEAP AUDIO EQUIPMENT IN IT WOAAAAAAAAAAAH U GO BOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14416497
> *it's a nice car. to bad it's owned by an assbag
> *


WHAT DID THEY PAY U TO ADD UR 2 CENTS IN? LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14416497
> *it's a nice car. to bad it's owned by an assbag
> *


UR CA IS NICE TOO HOMMIE....BUT Y R U SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2009, 03:49 AM~14420610
> *AINT THAT SUM FUNNY SHIT HOMMIE.....LOL...THIS FOOL TRYING TO CLOWN MY SHIT BUT USING PLYWOOD AND VARNISHING IT FOR COLOR...WOW....ON TOP OF THAT PUTTING SUM CHEAP CHEAP AUDIO EQUIPMENT IN IT WOAAAAAAAAAAAH U GO BOY!  :thumbsup:
> *


Greg from RE built those subs for me and that amp will do around 2,300 watts on my electrical system. All you know about yours is it looks expensive. Fucking clown.


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jul 8 2009, 08:51 PM~14418007-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2009, 12:49 AM~14420610
> *AINT THAT SUM FUNNY SHIT HOMMIE.....LOL...THIS FOOL TRYING TO CLOWN MY SHIT BUT USING PLYWOOD AND VARNISHING IT FOR COLOR...WOW....ON TOP OF THAT PUTTING SUM CHEAP CHEAP AUDIO EQUIPMENT IN IT WOAAAAAAAAAAAH U GO BOY!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2009, 08:20 AM~14421103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This clown has chearleaders? I figured some of the dipshits on this site don't know shit about audio but two of you from the same town? 

I never said I had a better interior, this fool thinks you have to have the same amount of money spent to be able to critisize. Bottom line is, that fool blew his mony on a sound system because he wanted people to think he is a bolla. Look at the speakers in the dash, there HAD to be at leasd three to get any sound.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 02:26 AM~14420888
> *Greg from RE built those subs for me and that amp will do around 2,300 watts on my electrical system. All you know about yours is it looks expensive. Fucking clown.
> *


MR AIRBORNE WITH ALL DUE RESPECT, STOP BEING THE FOOL THAT ACKNOWLEDGE'S THIS GUY IS EVEN ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 11:00 AM~14421791
> *MR AIRBORNE WITH ALL DUE RESPECT, STOP BEING THE FOOL THAT ACKNOWLEDGE'S THIS GUY IS EVEN ALIVE!!!!
> *


I am going to have to. This could go on all fucking day.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 06:46 AM~14421354
> *This clown has chearleaders? I figured some of the dipshits on this site don't know shit about audio but two of you from the same town?
> 
> I never said I had a better interior, this fool thinks you have to have the same amount of money spent to be able to critisize. Bottom line is, that fool blew his mony on a sound system because he wanted people to think he is a bolla. Look at the speakers in the dash, there HAD to be at leasd three to get any sound.
> *


LOL.....YEA I HAVE CHEERLEADERS, I HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS, I HAVE HATERS LIKE U, BUT THE ONE THING I DONT HAVE IS A SHITTY BOX LIKE URS. HERE IS A SNEAK PEEK OF THE BOX FOR THEM THREE SPEAKERS.....HATE ON IT BIAAAAAAAAAATCH! STOP HATING ON US PEOPLE THAT HAVE NICE THINGS BUDDY! FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, IT SEEMS AS IF UR JUST GOING ON PEOPLES THREADS AND JUST HATTING ON EVERYBODY....*STOP THE HATE*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 02:26 AM~14420888
> *Greg from RE built those subs for me and that amp will do around 2,300 watts on my electrical system. All you know about yours is it looks expensive. Fucking clown.
> *


ALL I KNOW IS UR A CHEAP FUCK! HOW ABOUT DAT..........

"AIRBORNE"
I would love to pick up some FI's, bit I want something a little different. I am doing a "junk yard" build on my truck and I don't have a big budget(in the Army).


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 08:00 AM~14421791
> *MR AIRBORNE WITH ALL DUE RESPECT, STOP BEING THE FOOL THAT ACKNOWLEDGE'S THIS GUY IS EVEN ALIVE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 06:46 AM~14421354
> *This clown has chearleaders? I figured some of the dipshits on this site don't know shit about audio but two of you from the same town?
> 
> I never said I had a better interior, this fool thinks you have to have the same amount of money spent to be able to critisize. Bottom line is, that fool blew his mony on a sound system because he wanted people to think he is a bolla. Look at the speakers in the dash, there HAD to be at leasd three to get any sound.
> *


that monte is clean inside and out and is loud as fuck, can I ask you a question Mr. Airborne-wat is a bolla? and i dont think he leasd them im sure he bought them.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2009, 01:48 PM~14423252
> *LOL.....YEA I HAVE CHEERLEADERS, I HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS, I HAVE HATERS LIKE U, BUT THE ONE THING I DONT HAVE IS A SHITTY BOX LIKE URS. HERE IS A SNEAK PEEK OF THE BOX FOR THEM THREE SPEAKERS.....HATE ON IT BIAAAAAAAAAATCH! STOP HATING ON US PEOPLE THAT HAVE NICE THINGS BUDDY! FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, IT SEEMS AS IF UR JUST GOING ON PEOPLES THREADS AND JUST HATTING ON EVERYBODY....STOP THE HATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My ass is ported but that doesn't mean it sounds good.

I am not cheap man. That is like going into the store and saying "give me the most expensive water". i just know how to get loud as fuck with out looking like a chicks bath tub. And do a little research, birch and oak are more expensive but far fucking superior to MDF.


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 11:39 AM~14423749
> *My ass is ported but that doesn't mean it sounds good.
> 
> I am not cheap man. That is like going into the store and saying "give me the most expensive water". i just know how to get loud as fuck with out looking like a chicks bath tub. And do a little research, birch and oak are more expensive but far fucking superior to MDF.
> *


that isnt birch or oak that you are using airborne, it seems as if you are going the cheapest route and you have your self convinced that it sounds good! :thumbsup: goodjob


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 11:43 AM~14423801
> *that isnt birch or oak that you are using airborne, it seems as if you are going the cheapest route and you have your self convinced that it sounds good!  :thumbsup: goodjob
> *


well maybe his expense and taste are different from yours maybe he would rather drink FIJI water then drink from the water fountain like you would to save money


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom+Jul 9 2009, 02:43 PM~14423801-->
> 
> 
> 
> that isnt birch or oak that you are using airborne, it seems as if you are going the cheapest route and you have your self convinced that it sounds good!  :thumbsup: goodjob
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 02:45 PM~14423826
> *well maybe his expense and taste are different from yours maybe he would rather drink FIJI water then drink from the water fountain like you would to save money
> *


Sounds like someone has a new screen name. It is oak you fucking pecker sucker.


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 12:00 PM~14424014
> *Sounds like someone has a new screen name. It is oak you fucking pecker sucker.
> *


that isnt oak. stop lying you bought that at home depot its like 12.00 a sheet and like 5.00 for some varnish and like 2.00 for a paint brush


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO ARIZA!!!!!! MAN ARE THESE DUDES FROM THE STATE WHO NEVER LEAVES HOME?? CUZ THE REST OF LIVE THIS DRIVE N TRAILER CARS FROM SHOW TO SHOW!!!! I WOULDNT EVEN RESPOND TO THESE CYBER BANGERS NO MORE!! IM OUT!!! :roflmao: uffin: uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 03:03 PM~14424044
> *that isnt oak. stop lying you bought that at home depot its like 12.00 a sheet and like 5.00 for some varnish and like 2.00 for a paint brush
> *


$50 a sheet, $8.00 varnish, free brushes. Few hunred for custom subs, few more for solid amp with a great warrenty and I am pretty happy.


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 12:26 PM~14424338
> *$50 a sheet, $8.00 varnish, free brushes. Few hunred for custom subs, few more for solid amp with a great warrenty and I am pretty happy.
> *


if compressed plywood cost bout 12.00 a sheet thats 4 sheets your saying you spent 50.00 on it so you must of miscaculated and had some extra plywood left over.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 03:53 PM~14424708
> *if compressed plywood cost bout 12.00 a sheet thats 4 sheets your saying  you spent 50.00 on it so you must of miscaculated and had some extra plywood left over.
> *


Fuckin clown, look closely at the raw pictures, shit is oak. 

You should know that being an expert installer and all.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2009, 12:49 AM~14420610
> *AINT THAT SUM FUNNY SHIT HOMMIE.....LOL...THIS FOOL TRYING TO CLOWN MY SHIT BUT USING PLYWOOD AND VARNISHING IT FOR COLOR...WOW....ON TOP OF THAT PUTTING SUM CHEAP CHEAP AUDIO EQUIPMENT IN IT WOAAAAAAAAAAAH U GO BOY!  :thumbsup:
> *


that varnish will look good on my cabinets :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 12:53 PM~14424708
> *if compressed plywood cost bout 12.00 a sheet thats 4 sheets your saying  you spent 50.00 on it so you must of miscaculated and had some extra plywood left over.
> *


if you got extra plywood I could use some for the side of a shed!


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14425925
> *that varnish will look good on my cabinets :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14425930
> *if you got extra plywood I could use some for the side of a shed!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14425925
> *that varnish will look good on my cabinets :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go to his thread in STEREOS and look at his build on his sub box...its under my new lil build..


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 06:46 AM~14421354
> *This clown has chearleaders? I figured some of the dipshits on this site don't know shit about audio but two of you from the same town?
> 
> I never said I had a better interior, this fool thinks you have to have the same amount of money spent to be able to critisize. Bottom line is, that fool blew his mony on a sound system because he wanted people to think he is a bolla. Look at the speakers in the dash, there HAD to be at leasd three to get any sound.
> *


dam mike i guess your a cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 8 2009, 06:12 PM~14414732-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE I SHOULD GOT A SYSTEM LIKE THIS TO SAVE SOME MONEY....LOL
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417683
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 8 2009, 06:16 PM~14414763
> *MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE NOT WENT FIBERGLASS AND JUST DID PLYWOOD WITH A CAN OF STAIN!  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13417687
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think thats your problem, To bad you couldnt of paid some one to knock your ego down a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGSPOOK_@Jul 8 2009, 09:35 PM~14416497
> *it's a nice car. to bad it's owned by an assbag
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 9 2009, 05:51 PM~14425930
> *if you got extra plywood I could use some for the side of a shed!
> *


I gues it's a good thing you glass and bondo, you don't know shit about wood buddy.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2009, 03:49 AM~14420610
> *AINT THAT SUM FUNNY SHIT HOMMIE.....LOL...THIS FOOL TRYING TO CLOWN MY SHIT BUT USING PLYWOOD AND VARNISHING IT FOR COLOR...WOW....ON TOP OF THAT PUTTING SUM CHEAP CHEAP AUDIO EQUIPMENT IN IT WOAAAAAAAAAAAH U GO BOY!  :thumbsup:
> *


so your car doesnt have any plywood it it? What do you think the frame to that bath tub was made out of before they glassed it?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 06:49 PM~14426680
> *I gues it's a good thing you glass and bondo, you don't know shit about wood buddy.
> *


X2 that goes to show you that these guys dont build their cars, cause if they did they would know that the good boxes are built out of birch or similar wood for that matter. :uh: All they now is that its glassed 100% :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 02:59 PM~14426013
> *dam mike i guess your a cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME A "U". :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2009, 04:17 PM~14426993
> *GIVE ME A "U". :biggrin:
> *


U


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 04:27 PM~14427083
> *U
> *


GIVE ME A "N"


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 03:49 PM~14426680
> *I gues it's a good thing you glass and bondo, you don't know shit about wood buddy.
> *


I KNOW ABOUT WOOD. :biggrin: 
[edit] Softwoods (conifers)
Araucaria 
Hoop Pine (Aus.) Araucaria cunninghamii 
Parana Pine (Brazil) Araucaria angustifolia 
Pehuén or Chile Pine Araucaria araucana 
Cedar (Cedrus); also applied to a number of woods from trees in the Cypress family mainly in North America, see Redcedar, Whitecedar and Yellow-Cedar in Softwoods, and to woods from some relatives of the mahogany, see Spanish-cedar and Redcedar in Hardwoods 
Cypress (Chamaecyparis, Cupressus, Taxodium) 
Arizona Cypress (Cupressus arizonica) 
Bald Cypress or Southern cypress (Taxodium distichum) 
Hinoki Cypress (Chamaecyparis obtusa) 
Lawson's Cypress (Chamaecyparis lawsoniana) 
Mediterranean Cypress (Cupressus sempervirens) 
Rocky Mountain Douglas-fir (Pseudotsuga menziesii var. glauca) 
European Yew (Taxus baccata) 
Fir (Abies) 
Balsam Fir (Abies balsamea) 
Silver Fir (Abies alba) 
Noble Fir (Abies procera) 
Pacific Silver Fir (Abies amabilis) 
Hemlock (Tsuga) 
Eastern Hemlock (Tsuga canadensis) 
Mountain Hemlock (Tsuga mertensiana) 
Western Hemlock (Tsuga heterophylla) 
Kauri (New Zealand) (Agathis australis) 
Kaya (Torreya nucifera) 
Larch (Larix) 
European Larch (Larix decidua) 
Japanese Larch (Larix kaempferi) 
Tamarack Larch or Tamarack (Larix laricina) 
Western Larch (Larix occidentalis) 
Pine (Pinus; Many woods are incorrectly called "Pine". See Araucaria and Douglas-fir above) 
Corsican pine (Pinus *****) 
Jack Pine (Pinus banksiana) 
Lodgepole Pine (Pinus contorta subsp latifolia) 
Monterey Pine (Pinus radiata) 
Ponderosa Pine (Pinus ponderosa) 
Red Pine (N.Am.) (Pinus resinosa) 
Scots Pine, Red pine (UK), Red deal (UK), Redwood (UK, obsolete) (Pinus sylvestris) 
White Pine in (N.Am.), Yellow or Weymouth pine (UK, obsolete) 
Eastern White Pine (Pinus strobus) 
Western White Pine (Pinus monticola) 
Sugar Pine (Pinus lambertiana) 
Southern Yellow pine (US) 
Loblolly Pine (Pinus taeda) 
Longleaf Pine (Pinus palustris) 
Pitch Pine (Pinus rigida) 
Shortleaf Pine (Pinus echinata) 
"Redcedar" 
Eastern Redcedar, (Juniperus virginiana) 
Western redcedar (Thuja plicata) 
Redwood (Sequoia sempervirens) 
Rimu (New Zealand) (Dacrydium cupressinum) 
Spruce (Picea) 
Norway Spruce (Picea abies) 
Black Spruce (Picea mariana) 
Red Spruce (Picea rubens) 
Sitka Spruce (Picea sitchensis) 
White Spruce (Picea glauca) 
Sugi (Cryptomeria japonica) 
"Whitecedar" 
Northern Whitecedar (Thuja occidentalis) 
Southern Whitecedar (Chamaecyparis thyoides) 
"Yellow-cedar" (Nootka Cypress Callitropsis nootkatensis, formerly Chamaecyparis nootkatensis) 

[edit] Hardwoods (angiosperms)
Acacia 
Afzelia (Afzelia) 
Agba yun (Synsepalum duloificum) 
Albizia (Albizia) 
Alder (Alnus) 
Black alder (Alnus glutinosa) 
Red alder (Alnus rubra) 
Applewood or wild apple (Malus) 
Arbutus (Arbutus) 
Ash (Fraxinus) 
Black ash (Fraxinus *****) 
Blue ash (Fraxinus quadrangulata) 
Common ash (Fraxinus excelsior) 
Green ash (Fraxinus pennsylvanica lanceolata) 
Oregon ash (F. latifolia) [1] 
Pumpkin ash (F. profunda) [1] 
White ash (Fraxinus americana) 
Aspen (Populus) 
Bigtooth aspen (Populus grandidentata) 
European aspen (Populus tremula) 
Quaking aspen (Populus tremuloides) 
Ayan (Distemonanthus benthamianus) 
Balsa (Ochroma pyramidale) 
Basswood 
American basswood (Tilia americana) [1] 
White basswood (T. heterophylla) [1] 
Beech (Fagus) 
European Beech (Fagus sylvatica) 
American Beech (Fagus grandifolia) 
Birch (Betula) 
American birches 
Gray birch (Betula populifolia) 
River birch (B. *****) 
Paper birch (Betula papyrifera) 
Sweet birch (Betula lenta) 
Yellow birch (B. alleghaniensis syn Betula lutea) - most common birch wood sold in N.Am. 
European birches, also Baltic birch (N.Am.) 
Silver birch (Betula pendula) 
White Birch (Betula pubescens) 
Blackbean (Castanospermum australe) 
Blackwood 
Australian Blackwood also Tasmanian Blackwood (Acacia melanoxylon) 
African Blackwood or Mpingo (Dalbergia melanoxylon) 
Bocote (Cordia alliodora) 
Boxelder (Acer negundo) 
Boxwood or Box (Buxus sempervirens) 
Brazilwood (Caesalpinia echinata) 
Bubinga (Guibourtia) 
Buckeye (Aesculus) 
Common Horse-chestnut (Aesculus hippocastanum) 
Ohio buckeye (Aesculus glabra) 
Yellow Buckeye (Aesculus flava syn. Aesculus octandra) 
Butternut (Juglans cinerea) 
Carapa (or Andiroba, Carap, Crappo, Crabwood and Santa Maria) (Carapa guianensis) . 
Catalpa (Catalpa) 
Cherry (Prunus) 
Black cherry (Prunus serotina) 
Red cherry (Prunus pennsylvanica) 
Wild cherry (Prunus avium) 
"Brazilian Cherry" Not a Cherry See Jatoba below 
Chestnut (Castanea dentata) 
Cape Chestnut (Calodendrum capense) 
Coachwood (Ceratopetalum apetalum) 
Cocobolo (Dalbergia retusa) 
Corkwood (Leitneria floridana) 
Cottonwood 
Balsam poplar (Populus balsamifera) 
Eastern cottonwood (Populus deltoides) 
Plains cottonwood (Populus sargentii) 
Swamp cottonwood (Populus heterophylla) 
Cucumbertree (Magnolia acuminata) 
Dogwood (Cornus spp.) 
Flowering dogwood (Cornus florida) 
Pacific dogwood (Cornus nuttallii) 
Ebony (Diospyros) 
Andaman marble-wood (India) (Diospyros kurzii) 
Ebène marbre (Mauritius, E. Africa) (Diospyros melanida) 
Gabon ebony, Black ebony, African ebony (Diospyros crassiflora) 
Elm 
American elm (Ulmus americana) 
English elm (Ulmus procera) 
Rock elm (Ulmus thomasii) 
Slippery elm (Ulmus rubra) 
Wych elm (Ulmus glabra) 
Eucalyptus (Eucalyptus) 
Lyptus 
Karri (W. Australia) (Eucalyptus diversicolor) 
Mahogany eucalyptus, (New South Wales) (Eucalyptus) 
Ironbark Eucalyptus sideroxylon 
Jarrah or West Australian eucalyptus (Eucalyptus marginata) 
Tasmanian oak or Mountain ash, (Eucalyptus regnans Eucalyptus obliqua Eucalyptus delegatensis) 
River Red Gum 
******** Eucalyptus saligna 
Greenheart (Guyana) (Chlorocardium rodiei) 
Grenadilla (Mpingo) (Dalbergia melanoxylon) 
Gum 
Blackgum (Nyssa sylvatica) 
******** (Eucalyptus globulus) 
Redgum or Sweetgum (Liquidambar styraciflua) 
Tupelo gum (Nyssa aquatica) 
Hickory (Carya) 
Mockernut hickory (Carya alba) 
Pignut hickory (Carya glabra) 
Shagbark hickory (Carya ovata) 
Shellbark hickory (Carya laciniosa) 
Hornbeam (Carpinus species) 
Hophornbeam, Eastern (Ostrya virginiana) 
Ipê or Poui (Tabebuia) 
Iroko (Milicia excelsa syn Chlorophora excelsa) 
Ironwood refers to the wood of many tree species noted for the hardness of their wood. Trees commonly known as ironwoods include: 
Bangkirai, also known as Balau. 
Carpinus caroliniana — also known as American hornbeam 
Casuarina equisetifolia — Common Ironwood from Australia 
Choricbangarpia subargentea 
Copaifera spp. 
Eusideroxylon zwageri 
Guajacum officinale and Guajacum sanctum — Lignum vitae 
Hopea odorata 
"Ipe High in silica this wood makes a great decking material. Other common name " Brazilian Walnut" 
Krugiodendron ferreum — Black Ironwood 
Lyonothamnus lyonii (L. floribundus) — Catalina Ironwood 
Mesua ferrea — also known as Rose Chestnut or Ceylon Ironwood, from Thailand, Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia 
Olea spp. — various olive trees 
Olneya tesota — Desert Ironwood 
Ostrya virginiana — Hop hornbeam 
Parrotia persica — Persian Ironwood 
Tabebuia serratifolia — Yellow Lapacho 
Jacarandá, Brazilian rosewood (Dalbergia *****) 
Jatobá (Hymenaea courbaril) 
Lacewood from the Sycamore(N.Am.) or Plane(UK) trees (Platanus species) 
Laurel, California (Umbellularia californica) 
Limba (Terminalia superba) 
Lignum vitae (Guaiacum officinale and Guaiacum sanctum) 
Locust 
Black locust or Yellow locust (Robinia pseudacacia) 
Honey locust (Gleditsia triacanthos) 
Mahogany 
Maple (Acer) 
Hard Maple (N.Am.) 
Sugar maple (Acer saccharum) 
Black maple (Acer nigrum) 
Soft Maple (N.Am.) 
Manitoba maple (Acer negundo) 
Red maple (Acer rubrum) 
Silver maple (Acer saccharinum) 
European Maples 
Sycamore maple (Acer pseudoplatanus) 
Meranti (Shorea spp.) 
Mpingo (Grenadilla) (Dalbergia melanoxylon) 
Oak (Quercus) 
American White Oak includes wood from any of the following species of trees: 
Bur oak (Quercus macrocarpa) 
White oak (Quercus alba) 
Post oak (Quercus stellata) 
Swamp white oak (Quercus bicolor) 
Southern live oak (Quercus virginiana) 
Swamp chestnut oak (Quercus michauxii) 
Chestnut oak (Quercus prinus or Q. Montana) 
Chinkapin oak (Quercus muhlenbergii) 
Canyon live oak (Quercus chrysolepis) 
Overcup oak (Quercus lyrata) 
English oak, also French and Slovenian oak barrels (Quercus robur and sometimes Quercus petraea) 
Red oak includes wood from any of the following species of trees: 
Red oak (Quercus rubra) 
Black oak (Quercus velutina) 
Laurel oak (Quercus laurifolia)) 
Southern red oak (Quercus falcata) 
Water oak (Quercus *****) 
Willow oak {Quercus phellos) 
Nuttall's oak (Quercus texana or Q. nuttallii) 
Willow oak (Quercus phellos) 
"Tasmanian oak"; Not an oak see Eucalyptus above 
Australian "Silky oak"; Not an oak see Silky Oak below 
Obeche or Samba, Ayous, Arere, Wana, Abache (West Africa) (Triplochiton scleroxylon) 
Okoumé or "Gaboon" (Aucoumea klaineana) 
Oregon Myrtle or California Bay Laurel (Umbellularia californica) 
Pear (Pyrus communis) 
Pernambuco is another name for Brazilwood (Caesalpinia echinata) 
Poplar (Populus; in N.Am., wood sold as poplar is usually Yellow-poplar — see below) 
Balsam poplar (Populus balsamifera) 
Black poplar (Populus *****) 
Hybrid poplar (Populus × canadensis) 
Ramin 
Redcedar (Toona ciliata) 
Rosewood (Dalbergia spp.) 
Sal (Shorea robusta) 
Sandalwood (Santalum) 
Sassafras (Sassafras albidum) 
Sassafras (Australia) (Atherosperma moschatum) 
Satinwood (Ceylon) (Chloroxylon swietenia) 
Silky Oak (Grevillea robusta) - Sold as Lacewood in North America 
Silver Wattle Acacia dealbata 
Snakewood 
Sourwood (Oxydendrum arboreum) 
Spanish-cedar (Cedrela odorata) 
American sycamore (Platanus occidentalis) 
Teak (Tectona grandis) 
Walnut (Juglans) 
Black Walnut (Juglans *****) 
Persian Walnut (Juglans regia) 
Brazilian walnut; Not a walnut see Ipe above. 
Willow (Salix) 
Black willow (Salix *****) 
Cricket-bat willow (Salix alba 'Coerulea') 
White willow (Salix alba) 
Yellow-poplar (Liriodendron tulipifera) 

[edit] Hardwoods (monocotyledons)
Bamboo (a number of species in Tribe: Bambuseae) 
Palmwood (Cocos nucifera) is 'new' wood source that is increasingly being used as an ecologically-sound alternative to endangered hardwoods.


----------



## neto 65

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2009, 03:34 PM~14427149
> *GIVE ME A "N"
> *


N!


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2009, 03:55 PM~14426748
> *so your car doesnt have any plywood it it? What do you think the frame to that bath tub was made out of before they glassed it?
> *


UMMMMM THATS A NEGATIVE NO PLYWOOD! WE DONT USE CHEAP STUFF OUT HERE IN AZ :nono: WE USE HIGH DENSITY FIBER BOARD BUDDY....


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2009, 03:58 PM~14426786
> *X2 that goes to show you that these guys dont build their cars, cause if they did they would know that the good boxes are built out of birch or similar wood for that matter. :uh: All they now is that its glassed 100%  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I KNOW THAT YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON YOUR PROJECT FOR A LONG TIME! WHAT 2-3 YEARS..........HMMMMMMM AND STILL HAVENT ACCOMPLISHED ANYTHING


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 03:49 PM~14426680
> *I gues it's a good thing you glass and bondo, you don't know shit about wood buddy.
> *


HEY BRO YOU PAID WAY TOO MUCH FOR THAT PLYWOOD 50.00 A SHEET? YOU GOT BURNT


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

WHERES MIKE AT :biggrin:


----------



## donkeydotcom

ITS FUNNY HOW ALL THE GUYS IN HERE THAT ARE HATING HAVE SHITTY CAR BUILDS FROM SPEAKER BOXES, WINDOWS, AUDIO EQUIPMENT TO CARS! HMMMMMMMM


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 12:25 AM~14431488
> *ITS FUNNY HOW ALL THE GUYS IN HERE THAT ARE HATING HAVE SHITTY CAR BUILDS FROM SPEAKER BOXES, WINDOWS, AUDIO EQUIPMENT  TO CARS! HMMMMMMMM
> *


X 2


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 12:24 AM~14431479
> *WHERES MIKE AT :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE WENT TO GO GET SOME VARNISH TO DO HIS BOX THAT OR HES AT CHEER PRACTICE....LOL


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 12:24 AM~14431479
> *WHERES MIKE AT :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMMIE THE PICNIC WAS TIGHT!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 12:26 AM~14431493
> *I THINK HE WENT TO GO GET SOME VARNISH TO DO HIS BOX THAT OR HES AT CHEER PRACTICE....LOL
> *


I WONDER IF HE WEARS A CUP UNDER HIS SKIRTLOL


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 12:27 AM~14431499
> *SUP HOMMIE THE PICNIC WAS TIGHT!
> *


THANKS ALOT WE TRIED OUR BEST


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by neto 65+Jul 9 2009, 10:42 PM~14430765-->
> 
> 
> 
> N!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:24 AM~14431479
> *WHERES MIKE AT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy taking out all my fiberglass. I'm going wood. But I dont have the cash to get any plywood. Im going to use my kicthen cabnets. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 12:26 AM~14431493
> *I THINK HE WENT TO GO GET SOME VARNISH TO DO HIS BOX THAT OR HES AT CHEER PRACTICE....LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need to practice its comes naturaly.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 12:29 AM~14431509
> *I WONDER IF HE WEARS A CUP UNDER HIS SKIRTLOL
> *


Is that what you do? I let my nuts hang. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:57 AM~14431351
> *UMMMMM THATS A NEGATIVE NO PLYWOOD! WE DONT USE CHEAP STUFF OUT HERE IN AZ  :nono: WE USE HIGH DENSITY FIBER BOARD BUDDY....
> *


You sure about that ....... let that fiber board get wet and we'll see how good it is



Oh I just found this............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Unlike solid wood, hardboard is very homogeneous with no grain. A wood veneer can be glued onto it to give the appearance of solid wood. Other overlays include formica, laminated papers and vinyl. It has many uses, such as a substrate.* It is used in construction, furniture, home appliances, automobiles and cabinetry*, and is popular among acrylic and oil painters as a painting surface due to its economical price (though it must be coated with gesso or canvas before use). It is also used as the final layer in many skateboard ramps and the half-pipe.



Sounds like you guys are building cabinets
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom+Jul 10 2009, 03:06 AM~14431393-->
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW THAT YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON YOUR PROJECT FOR A LONG TIME! WHAT 2-3 YEARS..........HMMMMMMM AND STILL HAVENT ACCOMPLISHED ANYTHING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 03:08 AM~14431402
> *HEY BRO YOU PAID WAY TOO MUCH FOR THAT PLYWOOD 50.00 A SHEET? YOU GOT BURNT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> plywoold isnt that cheap fiberboard crap, they use that to make cabinets and things. Wood will warp....... Fiberboard will disintegrate
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 03:25 AM~14431488
> *ITS FUNNY HOW ALL THE GUYS IN HERE THAT ARE HATING HAVE SHITTY CAR BUILDS FROM SPEAKER BOXES, WINDOWS, AUDIO EQUIPMENT  TO CARS! HMMMMMMMM
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

JUST FINISH MY KITCHEN








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

anybody got some customs dashes for lincoln town cars 91 to 97?


----------



## Airborne

When I was in the shower this morning i was like "damn, some W7's would look great in here".


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Jul 10 2009, 09:56 AM~14433630
> *anybody got some customs dashes for lincoln town cars 91 to 97?
> *


depends on how custom you wanna go maybe airborne he uses varnishes for the finish


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 10:04 AM~14433700
> *When I was in the shower this morning i was like "damn, some W7's would look great in here".
> *


yea trade in some of them extra sheets of plywood you bought extra and go get some


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 09:37 AM~14433489
> *JUST FINISH MY KITCHEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looks much nicer then aircorns cabinet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 07:47 AM~14432583
> *You sure about that ....... let that fiber board get wet and we'll see how good it is
> Oh I just found this............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Unlike solid wood, hardboard is very homogeneous with no grain. A wood veneer can be glued onto it to give the appearance of solid wood. Other overlays include formica, laminated papers and vinyl. It has many uses, such as a substrate. It is used in construction, furniture, home appliances, automobiles and cabinetry, and is popular among acrylic and oil painters as a painting surface due to its economical price (though it must be coated with gesso or canvas before use). It is also used as the final layer in many skateboard ramps and the half-pipe.
> Sounds like you guys are building cabinets
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT IT DOESNT TAKE US YEARS TO DO A CAR BUILD...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:27 PM~14434470
> *yea trade in some of them extra sheets of plywood you bought extra and go get some
> *


Never extra sister. a 4 cube box double baffled= one sheet.


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 11:30 AM~14434500
> *Never extra sister. a 4 cube box double baffled= one sheet.
> *


aircorn do you still have that box that you found at the junkyard?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:32 PM~14434515
> *aircorn do you still have that box that you found at the junkyard?
> *


While you were looking at my pictures thinking of something witty you may have seen my sone chopping it up with an ax so the trash men would take it.

Why?


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 11:36 AM~14434564
> *While you were looking at my pictures thinking of something witty you may have seen my sone chopping it up with an ax so the trash men would take it.
> 
> Why?
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME THING WITH THE CABINET YOU MADE. QUICK QUESTION CAN YOU MAKE ME A LAZY SUSAN FOR MY KITCHEN? ILL PROVIDE SOME MAPLE WOOD THO.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:45 PM~14434658
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME THING WITH THE CABINET YOU MADE. QUICK QUESTION CAN YOU MAKE ME A LAZY SUSAN FOR MY KITCHEN? ILL PROVIDE SOME MAPLE WOOD THO.
> *


damn dude, that was weak. Try again later.


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 07:53 AM~14432619
> *:uh:
> plywoold isnt that cheap fiberboard crap, they use that to make cabinets and things. Wood will warp....... Fiberboard will disintegrate
> *


LOT OF TALKING AND NO PROGRESS TO YOUR CAR KAKA.....LETS TRY TO GET THAT THING DONE IN THE NEXT YEAR, THOSE NEW RIMS ARE COLLECTING DUST N WEBS


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 10:04 AM~14433700
> *When I was in the shower this morning i was like "damn, some W7's would look great in here".
> *


PIMP MY TUB :biggrin: 
I HAVE PIONEER IN MY SHOWER.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 12:37 PM~14433489
> *JUST FINISH MY KITCHEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wow thats alot of fiberboard :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:26 PM~14434457
> *depends on how custom you wanna go maybe airborne he uses varnishes for the finish
> *


well phnx tees used a bathtub :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 02:53 PM~14434754
> *damn dude, that was weak. Try again later.
> *


x2, this dude is cheesy, cant even reveal any personall information about himself so he uses another screen name :uh: Wow hes the man :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 10 2009, 06:05 PM~14436906
> *PIMP MY TUB :biggrin:
> I HAVE PIONEER IN MY SHOWER.
> *


too late pnx pees already did that


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 03:13 PM~14436971
> *too late pnx pees already did that
> *


My faucets have diamond knobs.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 10 2009, 03:25 PM~14437081
> *My faucets have diamond knobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup mike how was cheer practice today :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 08:48 PM~14438187
> *sup mike how was cheer practice today :biggrin:
> *


not so good being that the fiberboard posse lost due to stupidity


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jul 10 2009, 05:48 PM~14438187-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup mike how was cheer practice today :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WORKING ON MY BACK FLIP :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14439205
> *not so good being that the fiberboard posse lost due to stupidity
> *


STUPID IS A UGLY WORD. CAN YOU USE NOT SMART. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 03:13 PM~14436971
> *too late pnx pees already did that
> *


YUP AND ITS A TOUCH SCREEN


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:42 AM~14442931
> *YUP AND ITS A TOUCH SCREEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 03:08 PM~14436925
> *wow thats alot of fiberboard :wow:
> *


ID RATHER HAVE ALOT OF FIBER BOARD THEN TO TRY AND CUT OUT ALOT OF RUST IN MY G-BODY......LOL------KAKA U ACT LIKE UR BUILDING A DAM SHOW CAR ON A TURNTABLE


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:06 AM~14443115
> *ID RATHER HAVE ALOT OF FIBER BOARD THEN TO TRY AND CUT OUT ALOT OF RUST IN MY G-BODY......LOL------KAKA U ACT LIKE UR BUILDING A DAM SHOW CAR ON A TURNTABLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 03:09 PM~14436934
> *well phnx tees used a bathtub :dunno:
> *


LOOK AT UR WINDOWS WAT DID U USE A CHIZZEL? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CUZ THAT SHIT LOOKS CHEEZY!








Y WOULD U BE SO PROUD OF THIS SHIT?








HMMMMMM DONT KNO I CANT CALL IT! IM CONFUSED TO WHY U CHIZZELED IT.
I THINK CHIZZILING WINDOWS WENT OUT OF STYLE YEARS AGO BRO.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:30 PM~14434496
> *BUT IT DOESNT TAKE US YEARS TO DO A CAR BUILD...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well good for you :thumbsup: but thats prolly because you guys pay to have your work done


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 11 2009, 02:06 PM~14443115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ID RATHER HAVE ALOT OF FIBER BOARD THEN TO TRY AND CUT OUT ALOT OF RUST IN MY G-BODY......LOL------KAKA U ACT LIKE UR BUILDING A DAM SHOW CAR ON A TURNTABLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a show car but one clean ass street car................ oh yeah and hand built, not bought :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 02:09 PM~14443141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, nut riding again I see
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 02:13 PM~14443169
> *LOOK AT UR WINDOWS WAT DID U USE A CHIZZEL?  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CUZ THAT SHIT LOOKS CHEEZY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y WOULD U BE SO PROUD OF THIS SHIT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMM DONT KNO I CANT CALL IT! IM CONFUSED TO WHY U CHIZZELED IT.
> I THINK CHIZZILING WINDOWS WENT OUT OF STYLE YEARS AGO BRO.
> *


did it....... well good thing cause they were sand blasted. And I'd have to disagree with the cheesy remark. Id say that an overdone glassed interior looks cheesy. Your trying too hard homie  But thanks for jocking my windows :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2009, 03:10 PM~14444478
> *well good for you :thumbsup: but thats prolly because you guys pay to have your work done
> *


WHO CARES WHO BOUGHT WHAT AND DID WHAT A CAR BUILD DOESNT TAKE 8 YEARS FOOL ESPESCIALLY ON A FUKING G-BODY


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2009, 03:16 PM~14444499
> *Not a show car but one clean ass street car................ oh yeah and hand built, not bought :0
> 
> 
> did it....... well good thing cause they were sand blasted. And I'd have to disagree with the cheesy remark. Id say that an overdone glassed interior looks cheesy. Your trying too hard homie  But thanks for jocking my windows :thumbsup:
> *


ITS OVER DONE AND OVER PRICED CUZ UR A CHEAP BASTARD NO I TAKE THAT BACK UR LIKE SANFORD N SON COLLECTING JUNK AND WANNA DO EVERYTHING HIMSELF TO SAVE MONEY!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

[quote=KAKALAK,Jul 11 2009, 03:16 PM~14444499]
Not a show car but one clean ass street car................ oh yeah and hand built, not bought :0  
wow, nut riding again I see
did it....... well good thing cause they were sand blasted. And I'd have to disagree with the cheesy remark. Id say that an overdone glassed interior looks cheesy. Your trying too hard homie  But thanks for jocking my windows :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2009, 03:16 PM~14444499
> *Not a show car but one clean ass street car................ oh yeah and hand built, not bought :0
> wow, nut riding again I see
> did it....... well good thing cause they were sand blasted. And I'd have to disagree with the cheesy remark. Id say that an overdone glassed interior looks cheesy. Your trying too hard homie  But thanks for jocking on my windows :thumbsup:
> *


JOCKING UR WINDOWS? MORE LIKE SOMEONE SHITTED ON UR WINDOWS CUZ IT LOOKS SHITTY! NOW UR TRYING TO HARD ON UR CAR BUILD......... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 13 2009, 11:09 AM~14457538
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHERE IS MY "N" ESE?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 01:42 PM~14442931
> *YUP AND ITS A TOUCH SCREEN
> *


you can polish a turd...... but it will still be a turd


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 11 2009, 08:33 PM~14445227-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO CARES WHO BOUGHT WHAT AND DID WHAT A CAR BUILD DOESNT TAKE 8 YEARS FOOL ESPESCIALLY ON A FUKING G-BODY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you always pay somebody to do your builds
> it doesnt ..........
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14445285
> *ITS OVER DONE AND OVER PRICED CUZ UR A CHEAP BASTARD NO I TAKE THAT BACK UR LIKE SANFORD N SON COLLECTING JUNK AND WANNA DO EVERYTHING HIMSELF TO SAVE MONEY!
> *


Like I said, every piece that has been done on my car, my hands getting dirty with it........ not to say you didnt get your hands dirty, I mean, I know their is dirt and lint in your pockets after they are washed.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 12 2009, 08:57 PM~14451453
> *JOCKING UR WINDOWS? MORE LIKE SOMEONE SHITTED ON UR WINDOWS CUZ IT LOOKS SHITTY! NOW UR TRYING TO HARD ON UR CAR BUILD......... :biggrin:
> *


your actions speak louder than words


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 07:15 PM~14462878
> *if you always pay somebody to do your builds
> it doesnt ..........
> Like I said, every piece that has been done on my car, my hands getting dirty with it........ not to say you didnt get your hands dirty, I mean, I know their is dirt and lint in your pockets after they are washed.
> *


ok kaka.....ur the man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u always have a answer for everybody.....u go girl!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 08:29 PM~14463912
> *your actions speak louder than words
> *


my actions? hmmmmm im in action bro im 85% done with my car....wats ur progress 8 years later? u still have a dam chain stereo on ur car foo....lmfao


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2009, 04:14 PM~14460868
> *WHERE IS MY "N" ESE?
> *


*N*


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

all this hating going on why dont kakalak post his ride lets see what he has and we all vote end of story


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

LETS PEEP KAKA'S 8 YEAR PROJECT ON A G-BODY....WHATS UR OPINION? KEEP IN MIND 8 YEARS!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7786272


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 13 2009, 10:57 PM~14465750
> *all this hating going on why dont kakalak post his ride lets see what he has and we all vote end of story
> *


THIS PIECE OF SHIT HAS BEEN WORKING ON HIS FUCKING FIRST CAR HE GOT FOR GETTING HIS GED! .....LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14465769
> *THIS PIECE OF SHIT HAS BEEN WORKING ON HIS FUCKING FIRST CAR HE GOT FOR GETTING HIS GED! .....LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14465769
> *THIS PIECE OF SHIT HAS BEEN WORKING ON HIS FUCKING FIRST CAR HE GOT FOR GETTING HIS GED! .....LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 13 2009, 10:57 PM~14465750
> *all this hating going on why dont kakalak post his ride lets see what he has and we all vote end of story
> *


HERE IS A FEW OF HIS PICS......NOTICE THE PROGRESS AFTER 8 YEARS..LOL


----------



## budgetblueoval

i like smokin crack


----------



## louies90

this topic is racist and full of ignorance.

nothing but retards arguing about shitty work done on they shitty cars! :thumbsdown: 

mods please delete this topic!


----------



## Gotti




----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Jul 14 2009, 08:31 AM~14467800-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like smokin crack
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:54 AM~14467969
> *this topic is racist and full of ignorance.
> 
> nothing but retards arguing about shitty work done on they shitty cars! :thumbsdown:
> 
> mods please delete this topic!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your mama is shitty
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gotti_@Jul 14 2009, 08:57 AM~14467995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

HOW IS THE MONTE COMING ALONG HOMMIE


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 14 2009, 01:05 PM~14470888
> *HOW IS THE MONTE COMING ALONG HOMMIE
> *


JUST WAITIN' ON THE DOOR PANELS AND A CRACK ON THE DASH TO BE FIXED. OTHER THAN THAT ITS DONE.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

KANDY N CHROME WHATS GOOD HOMMIE


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

DOORS ARE ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2009, 08:50 PM~14488097
> *DOORS ARE ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD MIKE..................SHOW THESE HATERS WHAT WE R WORKING WITH


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2009, 08:50 PM~14488097
> *DOORS ARE ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOORS ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE, RUB IT IN THESE HATERS FACE....LOL


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 05:19 AM~14510233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 18 2009, 09:27 AM~14510893
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 08:19 AM~14510233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont take this as i like you, but i like the stripping. did you do it yourself?


----------



## xSSive




----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 19 2009, 07:29 AM~14516379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 28 2009, 08:01 PM~12842448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 07:45 PM~14189488
> *my old 84 cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick Homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 08:19 AM~14510233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice designer fabric :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:36 AM~14525049
> *nice designer fabric :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2009, 02:14 PM~14525325
> *THANKS
> *


too bad its not real


----------



## G&CWireWheels

nice


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 12:29 AM~14533006
> *too bad its not real
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey mike,


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 05:19 AM~14510233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR SHIT TIGHT HOMMIE............


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2009, 09:26 AM~14227475
> *BEST INTERIOR AT THE 2009 DUB SHOW IN PHOENIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:0


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## 71_cougar

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 14 2008, 03:08 PM~12428345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: what kinda car?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 71_cougar_@Jul 26 2009, 10:09 PM~14589921
> *:0  :thumbsup: what kinda car?
> *


There is a couple different cars posted in those pics. The last one looks like a monte carlo...not sure about the blue one, and not sure what the top one is, but looks like a caprice.


----------



## killerbeaver

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Aug 26 2009, 09:36 PM~14891327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Aug 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14891327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is it just me or does the wood floor make it look like you have absolutely no leg room at all?


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14896611
> *Is it just me or does the wood floor make it look like you have absolutely no leg room at all?
> *


none what so ever huh??


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 27 2009, 09:25 AM~14897092
> *none what so ever huh??
> *


It may just be the pics...but that is definitley the way it looks.


----------



## unity_mike

ALMOST DONE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14896611
> *Is it just me or does the wood floor make it look like you have absolutely no leg room at all?
> *


yeah your right, also the wires sticking out the bottom, might just need tie or something. I would get some get some numbers made or bought for the shifter..... looks as if they wee wrote on with a paint marker



But that shit looks good and Im not hatin


----------



## chevys4life

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 23 2009, 01:54 PM~14562448
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 03:42 PM~14913208
> *yeah your right, also the wires sticking out the bottom, might just need tie or something. I would get some get some numbers made or bought for the shifter..... looks as if they wee wrote on with a paint marker
> But that shit looks good and Im not hatin
> *


Good cover! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 02:23 PM~14947901
> *Good cover!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## killerbeaver

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 11:23 AM~14947901
> *Good cover!  :thumbsup:
> *


Wow homie! I do have Leg room, There is 2 wood panels that slide out where the pedals are and there is plenty of leg room and I am 6'1. And as far as the wires go you got me, you caught me slippin!


----------



## 78paco

theres almost no pixs in all 28 pages :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Jan 11 2010, 02:41 PM~16255381-->
> 
> 
> 
> theres almost no pixs in all 28 pages  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-waters64_@Jun 15 2009, 06:08 AM~14192745
> *nice clean look I like it.
> *


x2


----------



## vouges17

out my 86 monte


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME GAUGES LIKE THESE BUT FOR A GRAND PRIX


----------



## 79 cutty

Dakota Digital


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 07:45 PM~14189488
> *my old 84 cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats simple but nice ! :thumbsup:


----------

